# Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Mai

*Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?​*
Der Präsident des Landesanglerverband Schleswig-Holstein e.V., Siegfried Stockfleth, schreibt auf seiner Facbookseite, dass in Schleswig Holstein Pläne seitens der Behörden bestehen würden, Karpfenbesatz zu verbieten bzw. stark zu reglementiueren:
https://www.facebook.com/siegfried.stockfleth/posts/1032645023478150

So schreibt er, dass ihm der Entwurf einer Novellierung der Landesverordnung zur Durchführung des Landesfischereigesetzes für Schleswig-Holstein vorliegen würde. 

Daraus würde klar hervorgehen, dass Besatz von Karpfen nur noch nach Prüfung des Gewässers und mit Genehmigung der Landesregierung erfolgen dürfe.

Die vorgesehene Änderung der LFischG -DVO solle laut Stockfleths Aussage sicherstellen, dass geplanter Karpfenbesatz in den o.g. empfindlichen Gewässer vorab stets im Rahmen eines Hegeplangenehmigunsverfahrens fachlich geprüft werde.

Eine Genehmigung würde nur dann erfolgen,wenn der geplante Karpfenbesatz nicht zu einer Gefährdung der jeweiligen Gewässer führen  würde, so schreibt Präsident Stockfleth.
------------------------------

Sollte das so kommen, werden Karpfen(angler)hasser jubeln - und nicht bedenken, das bei dieser Salamitaktik am Ende auch ihre präferierte Methode auf dem Prüfstand bzw. vor der Abschaffung stehen wird..

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## .Sebastian. (26. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*

Ich kann durchaus nachvollziehen, dass ein Karpfenbesatz in manchen Gewässern sehr fraglich ist und entsprechend auch hinterfragt werden kann. Das Ganze allerdings zu pauschalisieren und in eine allgemeine Reglementierung zu pressen ist nicht zielführend mMn. 
Wer will das letztendlich auch prüfen, wenn der ansässige Verein eine Ladung K3 im Vereinssee versenkt...


----------



## cafabu (26. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*

Vielleicht erklärt dies unsere letzte Kontrollerfahrung:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=315343
Obwohl wir Hamburg und nicht SH sind.
Carsten


----------



## kati48268 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sollte das so kommen, werden Karpfen(angler)hasser jubeln - und nicht bedenken, das bei dieser Salamitaktik am Ende auch ihre präferierte Methode auf dem Prüfstand bzw. vor der Abschaffung stehen wird..


Du Verschwörungstheoretiker wieder...

Das hat miteinander doch gaaar nichts zu tun.
Auch nicht, dass die Forellenteiche zuvor bereits rasiert wurden.

Dem Besserangler (=besser als nicht angeln könnende Puffbesucher und böse, zurücksetzende Karpfenangler) wird doch nichts passieren!


----------



## Andal (26. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*

Finde ich gut. Jedweder Besatz hat sich an den örtlichen Verhältnissen zu orientieren und nicht an den Wünschen der Jahreskartenertragsangler!


----------



## Franz_16 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*



> Jedweder Besatz hat sich an den örtlichen Verhältnissen zu orientieren


Das ist für den Karpfen zum Glück kein Problem, der kommt fast überall zurecht |supergri


----------



## Andal (26. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*

Die Karpfen kommen wohl überall zu Recht, aber kommen auch alle Gewässer mit den Karpfen klar?

Es sind in der Vergangenheit leider viel zu viele schöne und naturbelassene Gewässer durch Mißwirtschaft und Fehlbesatz ruiniert worden, oder haben wenigstens einen sauberen Schaden erlitten. Das man nun gegensteuert, ist sowohl verständlich, als auch nötig. Über das wie kann man diskutieren, aber nicht (mehr) um das warum!


----------



## Taxidermist (26. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*

Ich bin für eine bundesweite Ausdehnung dieses Verfahrens.
Angler haben in der Vergangenheit ausreichend ihre Unfähigkeit zu einer naturnahen Gewässerbewirtschaftung bewiesen!
Beispiele gibt es mehr als genug dafür:
Refobesatz in vollkommen ungeignete Gewässer mit gleichzeitigen Verdrängungeffekt der Bafostämme.
Der nicht zu vermeidende Wallerbesatz über das Rheinsystem hat auch nicht gereicht, da ist inzwischen jede auch noch so kleine Pfütze mit Wallern beschickt worden, so dass Gewässer ohne Wallervorkommen inzwischen kaum noch zu finden sind!
Für den Karpfen gilt gleiches, nur hat der ein paar Jahrzehnte Vorsprung und hat (noch!) so seine Probleme mit der Reproduktion.
In einem anderen Thread plädierte Kollege Nidderauer gar dafür Grundeln als Ersatz für fehlende Klein (Futter) fischarten zu besetzen?
Vor solchen Ideen kann man regelrecht Angst bekommen.
Kein irrwitziges Besatzexperiment mehr durch Angler, denn sie wissen nicht was sie tun!

Jürgen


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sollte das so kommen, werden Karpfen(angler)hasser jubeln - und nicht bedenken, das bei dieser Salamitaktik am Ende auch ihre präferierte Methode auf dem Prüfstand bzw. vor der Abschaffung stehen wird..



Wohin die Reise geht, ist doch klar ersichtlich:

Oberste Prämisse: Naturschutz und Nachhaltigkeit (FFH etc.)
Daraus folgt: Kein Besatz mit Neozoen (zu denen der Karpfen in einigen Regionen Deutschlands immer noch gezählt wird)

Die Geschichte wird aus meiner Sicht aber weiter gehen:
Nachhaltigkeit bedeutet, die Entnahme am Bestand zu orientieren und gänzlich ohne Besatz auszukommen.
Das funktioniert natürlich bei C&R-Verbot nur, wenn man die Zahl der Angler auf ein naturverträgliches Maß reduziert.

Ergebnis: Angeln für Wenige.

Wer das nicht will, muss aktiv werden.


----------



## Laichzeit (26. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die vorgesehene Änderung der LFischG -DVO solle laut Stockfleths Aussage sicherstellen, dass geplanter Karpfenbesatz in den o.g. empfindlichen Gewässer vorab stets im Rahmen eines Hegeplangenehmigunsverfahrens fachlich geprüft werde.



An sich ist das eine gute Idee. Empfindliche Gewässer werden geschützt, an künstlichen Seen kannn man den Carphuntern ihren Spaß lassen.

"Fachlich geprüft" sollte dann nur nicht gleichbedeutend mit langsamen Mühlen oder viel Geld sein.

Und wie bei den Refos mancherorts sind Nacht und Nebel Aktionen zu erwarten.


----------



## Laichzeit (26. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Für den Karpfen gilt gleiches, nur hat der ein paar Jahrzehnte Vorsprung und hat (noch!) so seine Probleme mit der Reproduktion.



Karpfen kommen zwar überall zurecht, zur Fortpflanzung fehlt es aber oft an den richtigen Lebensräumen. Ein Großteil der geschlüpften Brut wächst nicht soweit ab, dass sie den ersten Winter packen.
Üblicherweise fressen sie unmengen Plankton auf überschwemmten Wiesen und Auen.
Da diese vermehrt wieder an die Flüsse angeschlossen werden, wird es wohl zukünftig in warmen Sommern zum erfolgreichen Abwachsen kommen.

Ich bin beim Besatz auch deiner Meinung, nur gibt es keine Kapazitäten, alle Besatzmaßnahmen zu prüfen.
Und ein Beschränken auf verträglichen Arbeitsaufwand würde zu sehr vielen leeren Gewässern führen.
Für naturnahe Flüsse, Forellenregionen und große Seen ist das aber sehr sinnvoll.


----------



## Taxidermist (26. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*

@Laichzeit, wir sind uns weitesgehend sowieso einig, b.z.w. gleicher Meinung!
Der von dir auf der Seite zuvor angedachte Kostenfaktor, für entsprechende Begutachtung
ist für mich der einzige und große Haken an der Sache.
Diese entstehenden Kosten werden wohl, so ist es zu erwarten, den Anglern aufgebrummt!
Da wäre es wünschenswert, wenn eine behördliche Vorgabe besteht, die Kosten dafür auch von dieser, also öffentlicher Seite getragen werden!

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (26. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*

Pro Unterer Fischereibehörde sollte wohl eine Fachkraft ausreichend sein, diese Begutachtungen und Einschätzungen zu bewältigen. Es ist ja nicht so, dass jeder Bewirtschafter x-mal im Jahr Besatzmaßnahmen durchführt. Wenn es wirklich zu einem gesteigerten Arbeitsaufkommen für diese Fachkraft kommt, dann doch auch bloß in den ersten zwei Jahren. Dann kennt der seine Pappenheimer und weiß, was läuft.


----------



## Laichzeit (26. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*

Und Gewässer, die sehr oft besetzt werden, sind meist künstlich angelegt und sehr klein
Viele davon bringen ohne Besatz oft fast nichts hervor, außer Weißfisch. 
Sehr häufig hört man von Vereinsseen, die auch nach Jahren keine Zander hervorbringen und auf ständigen Besatz angewiesen sind.
Bei solchen könnte man gerne von Begutachtungen absehen oder nach der Ersten den Freibrief für alle weiteren erlaubten Maßnahmen ausstellen.


----------



## Andal (26. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Und Gewässer, die sehr oft besetzt werden, sind meist künstlich angelegt und sehr klein
> Viele davon bringen ohne Besatz oft fast nichts hervor, außer Weißfisch.
> Sehr häufig hört man von Vereinsseen, die auch nach Jahren keine Zander hervorbringen und auf ständigen Besatz angewiesen sind.
> Bei solchen könnte man gerne von Begutachtungen absehen oder nach der Ersten den Freibrief für alle weiteren erlaubten Maßnahmen ausstellen.



Zum Beispiel. Das ist ja auch mit Sicherheit der Ermessensspielraum, den man bei diesen Verfahren haben wird.


----------



## gründler (26. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sollte das so kommen, werden Karpfen(angler)hasser jubeln - und nicht bedenken, das bei dieser Salamitaktik am Ende *auch ihre präferierte Methode auf dem Prüfstand bzw. vor der Abschaffung* stehen wird..


 

Meinst du das verstehen die ?



|wavey:


----------



## Nidderauer (26. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*



cafabu schrieb:


> Vielleicht erklärt dies unsere letzte Kontrollerfahrung:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=315343
> Obwohl wir Hamburg und nicht SH sind.
> Carsten



 Da habt ihr eurem Gewässerwart bzw. Besatzausschuß einen ziemlichen Bärendienst erwiesen. 

 Auch wenn er da ohne Strafe rauskommt, so muss er sich doch mit dem Ärger ohne Entschädigung für den Zeitaufwand herumschlagen, den Leute verursacht haben, die dafür bezahlt werden, dass sie außer Problemen heraufbeschwören nix können.

 Merke: Was ein Esel ins Amt trägt, lassen zehn Ochsen so schnell nicht wieder raus.

 Irgendwo geht die Angelei ohnehin in die Richtung, dass die wenigsten Gewässer noch zukunftstauglich sein werden. Das geht schon damit los, ob man nur die Gewässerfläche gepachtet hat oder auch noch die zugehörige Uferzone/Grundstück. Dort, auf Privatgelände darf ein Fremder auch nicht so einfach Fotos machen. Beispielsweise wenn die Karpfenfreunde den Hansi nach einem Foto zurücksetzen. Eigentlich darf er das garnicht ohne Erlaubnis, daher ist das auch nicht vor Gericht verwertbar, wenn man einen Einbrecher auf seinem Grundstück ohne dessen Einverständnis ablichtet. 



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Beispiele gibt es mehr als genug dafür:
> Refobesatz in vollkommen ungeignete Gewässer mit gleichzeitigen Verdrängungeffekt der Bafostämme.


 
 Was haben Refos, die sich im Gewässer nicht vermehren mit dem Verschwinden der Bafo zu tun. Vor allem in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass man eine Refo so gut wie nie an den Stellen fängt, wo aber immer Bafos stehen?

 Und Saiblinge stehen dann meist noch ein bisserl tiefer und ruhiger. Die verdrängen auch nix, ausser das Wasser, um sie herum :m.

 Aber was hat das mit Karpfen zu tun? Welchen See haben die zugrunde gerichtet? 

 Und was ist überhaupt ein empfindliches Gewässer? Sind das die, die soviel Glyphosat im Sediment haben, dass sie auch ohne dass Karpfen darin rumwühlen schon immer an der Grenze zum Kollaps stehen? Da könnte man ein Besatzverbot ja noch nachvollziehen. Aber nicht auf Kosten einer noch höheren Belastung der Gewässer, da muss man was die Einleiter angeht halt auch so langsam mal tätig werden.



Taxidermist schrieb:


> In einem anderen Thread plädierte Kollege Nidderauer gar dafür Grundeln als Ersatz für fehlende Klein (Futter) fischarten zu besetzen?
> Vor solchen Ideen kann man regelrecht Angst bekommen.


 
 Ja nee, nur da, wo die Grundeln auch entsprechende Möglichkeiten haben, sich anständig zu vermehren, nämlich mit ausreichend steinigen Versteckmöglichkeiten und beim Verschwinden der ursprünglichen dort in Massen vorkommenden Fischarten, wie Gründling oder Elritze, aber auch Schmerle und Koppen. Brauchst da keine Angst zu haben, es funktioniert doch #6.

 Das Angeln zu verbieten, traut man sich wohl nicht, obwohl man das gerne möchte. Also gibt's Restriktionen ohne Ende, um den Leuten das Angeln zu vermiesen. 

 Das wird aber nicht funktionieren, auch weil es genügend private Gönner gibt, die ein paar Fischerl auch mal aus der eigenen Tasche finanzieren können, sodass diese in keinen Büchern mehr auftauchen. Und die werden umso mehr, je mehr eingeschränkt wird.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Taxidermist (26. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*

@Nidderauer, ich habs geahnt, dass es dir mit den Grundeln Ernst war.
Allerdings habe ich keine Lust dir zu erklären, warum dies keine gute Idee ist.
Nur soviel; solange Angler ihre Gewässer als eine temporäre Fischhälterung begreifen, wo jeder Hampel Besatzgott spielen darf, werden solche Maßnahmen wie jetzt in SH dringend nötig sein!
Und hoffentlich wird dies auch auf andere Bundesländer ausgeweitet!
Leider wird dies alles vor Guerillabesatz nicht schützen, da bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass sich in den Köpfen etwas verändert. 
Persönlich glaube ich nicht das letzteres passieren wird!

Jürgen


----------



## Nidderauer (26. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*

Ich hab das auch geahnt, dass Du nicht ein einziges Gewässer nennen kannst, dass durch Karpfenbesatz nachhaltig geschädigt wurde, sodass da andere Arten in irgendeiner Form in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden wären. Dadurch wäre es Dir vielleicht gelungen, im ein oder anderen Kopf was zu bewegen. Mit BlaBla funktioniert das aber nicht mehr, es kommt ja bei dem, was einem hier in Sachen Ökologie propagiert wird auch letztendlich nie was Positives für die große Masse bei heraus, nur einige Wenige verdienen sich goldene Nasen. 

 Der Sneep hatte das ja bezüglich der Urforellen an anderer Stelle auch schon mal angedeutet, wie wertvoll die in Zukunft sind.

 Da werden die normalen Fische einfach verboten und man darf nur noch die ganz Speziellen besetzen, möglichst noch solche, die auf dem Patentamt rechtlich geschützt sind und damit total überzogene Preise nach sich ziehen.

 Dasselbe wie beim Saatgut, den Obstbäumen und auch in der Viehzucht. Herzlichen Glückwunsch, dass ihr da größtenteils freiwillig mitspielt.

 Durch Angler und deren Futtereintrag gibt's möglicherweise Probleme zu bestimmten Zeiten, aber nicht durch den Karpfen selbst. Und da kann man durchaus andere Regelungen finden.

 Letztlich sind auch die Fischereiinstitute nur Hampels der Großindustrie, da wird alles getan, um auch deren Auswirkungen auf die Umwelt zu vertuschen. Das ist bei den Bieneninstituten genauso, alles was staatlich ist, tanzt nach der Pfeife der Industrie. Da gibt's keine geschädigten Bienen durch Spritzmittel.

 Irgendwann wird dann auch der Besatz anderer Fische untersagt, die auch nur ansatzweise ein unterständiges Maul haben und ab und zu mal im Sediment wühlen. Da darfst du dann noch Rotfedern und Ukeleis stippen, was anderes darf nicht mehr im Wasser sein. Vielleicht reicht Dir das ja. Mir und vielen anderen mit Sicherheit nicht.

 Und wer die Brunnenvergifter unterstützt, der muss sich halt auch nicht wundern, wenn die eigenen Vorzeige-Brunnen dann auch irgendwann vorsätzlich sabotiert werden.

 Das ist halt der allgemeine Lauf der Dinge. Das war schon immer so und das wird auch immer so bleiben. 

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Darket (26. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*

Besatzung ist immer so eine Sache und im Grunde unerfreulich. Hier gibt es den ein oder anderen Tümpel wo sich Angler aufregen, dass nicht mehr besetzt wird, weil die Wallet, die vor 20 Jahren mal reingekippt wurden, alles auffressen. Deswegen schmeißen die da keine Karpfen und Aale mehr rein. Selbst ich, der ich da wirklich nicht viel von verstehe, kratze mir am Kopf, wenn die Beschwerde geführt wird, dass eine gewässerfremde Art dafür verantwortlich sei,  dass zwei andere gewässerfremde Arten nicht mehr besetzt werden. Da ist einfach so viel Mist gebaut worden, dass solche Sachen offenbar notwendig werden. Da kann sich die Anglerschaft aber bei aller sonst durchaus berechtigten Kritik an Angelpolitik in allen Bereichen schön an die eigene Nase fassen.


----------



## Sharpo (26. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*



gründler schrieb:


> Meinst du das verstehen die ?
> 
> 
> 
> |wavey:



Wie man so lesen kann offenbar nicht.


Wie würden die Bäche und Seen ohne Fischbesatz aussehen? 
(Der Karpfen nur der Anfang...)
Na gut. (Kein Cormoran, keine Angler..)

Nur halt wohl ohne oder mit extrem weniger Fisch.
Und was macht man dann als Angler? Na, Angeln am Computer.  lol
(Oder nach Holland fahren)


----------



## greys (26. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*

fahrt mal in die Schweiz, da sind viele Gewässer so sauber das keine Fische mehr drinn sind bzw. nicht mehr leben können.


----------



## Revilo62 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*

Wißt ihr, was mich am meisten mittlerweile freut, dass es Angler sind, die sich gegenseitig ans Bein pissen ....
Wenn es nicht so bitter ernst wäre, ich könnte lachen ...
So schafft man sich tatsächlich selbst ab

und noch eins, es sind auch die Karpfenhasser, die diese Rechnung bezahlen.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Sharpo (26. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*



greys schrieb:


> fahrt mal in die Schweiz, da sind viele Gewässer so sauber das keine Fische mehr drinn sind bzw. nicht mehr leben können.



Hier nicht anders bzw. deren Fortplanzung und Aufwuchs ist sehr stark eingeschränkt


----------



## Sharpo (26. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Wißt ihr, was mich am meisten mittlerweile freut, dass es Angler sind, die sich gegenseitig ans Bein pissen ....
> Wenn es nicht so bitter ernst wäre, ich könnte lachen ...
> So schafft man sich tatsächlich selbst ab
> 
> ...



Jo,

Ich frage mich was diese Angler machen wenn se kein Fisch mehr fangen aber ca. 100 Euro aufwärts für ne Jahreskarte zahlen dürfen.

Also mir als Angler ist es scheiss egal ob der Fisch besetzt wird oder auch nicht, von mir aus auch Karpfen.
Natürlich sind Gewässer mit natürlichen üppigen Fischbestand "schöner", aber wir leben in einem Industriestaat  in dem Gewässer stark beansprucht und belastet werden. 
Unsere Gewässer sind mittlerweile so sauber das überall die Fänge drastisch zurück gehen. Berufsfischer kritisieren diese Reinheit bereits.

Aber genauso gut könnte SH nun auch den Hechtbesatz verbieten.  Ist ja auch erwiesenermaßen sinnlos.


----------



## Laichzeit (26. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Wißt ihr, was mich am meisten mittlerweile freut, dass es Angler sind, die sich gegenseitig ans Bein pissen ....
> Wenn es nicht so bitter ernst wäre, ich könnte lachen ...
> So schafft man sich tatsächlich selbst ab
> 
> ...



Für Deutschland, Deutschland einig Anglerland werde ich kiloweises Anfüttern und Besatz in karpfenuntypischen Gewässern niemals gut heißen.
Das sind die Probleme und nicht der Karpfen selbst, der seine Daseinsberechtigung als Tier und auch als Kulturgut hat, definitiv zu Deutschland gehört und deshalb auch schützenswert ist.

Durch Wildbesatz von (Karpfen)anglern  werden schon genug Böcke geschossen.

Wegen sowas kommt früher oder später die große Gesetzeskeule für alle.
Dagegen hilft nur eine zukunftsfähige Gewässerpflege und solange wir noch dazu an Tisch sitzen dürfen, sollten wir das auch tun.


----------



## Sharpo (26. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Für Deutschland, Deutschland einig Anglerland werde ich kiloweises Anfüttern und Besatz in karpfenuntypischen Gewässern niemals gut heißen.
> Das sind die Probleme und nicht der Karpfen selbst, der seine Daseinsberechtigung als Tier und auch als Kulturgut hat, definitiv zu Deutschland gehört und deshalb auch schützenswert ist.
> 
> Durch Wildbesatz von (Karpfen)anglern  werden schon genug Böcke geschossen.
> ...



lol
Ich finde dieses rumgehacke auf die Karpfenangler lächerlich.
Packt eure Gewässerwarte mal an die Eier und hinterfragt deren Besatzmassnahmen mal.
Du wirst dich umgucken wieviel Besatz "illegal" geschieht oder sinnlos.
Das sind net nur Karpfen auch Regenbogenforellen, Hecht, Aal  etc. gehört dazu.
Da werden dann die tollsten Ausreden aufgetischt.

Und wenn ich dann noch diese Bierstammtisch ******** lese..kiloweises Anfüttern.....ach lassen wirs.
Haut euch weiterhin gegenseitig die Köppe ein. Die Grünen lachen sich über solche...Angler den Arsch ab.


----------



## Hezaru (26. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*

Ich bin jetzt schon leicht schockiert das diesem Scheixx Angler zustimmen. Für mich grenzt das an Enteignung.
Was ist ein empfindliches Gewässer?
Wie währe es mit einer Verordnung "Es dürfen nur Fische in fressfähiger Grösse für Fischfressende Vögel gesetzt werden.
Die Besatzgrösse hat sich nach den optimalen Schluckfähigkeiten der Fischfressenden Vögel zu richten"
Genau deshalb setzten wir K3, sind ja auch Karpfenweiher.


----------



## Laichzeit (26. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> lol
> Ich finde dieses rumgehacke auf die Karpfenangler lächerlich.
> Packt eure Gewässerwarte mal an die Eier und hinterfragt deren Besatzmassnahmen mal.
> Du wirst dich umgucken wieviel Besatz "illegal" geschieht oder sinnlos.
> ...




Gerade deshalb wäre es ja gut, damit aufzuhören und sich den Segen von der unteren Fischereibehörde zu holen.
Das ist eine Geldverschwendung und ein wunder Punkt an dem PETA und co. auch ansetzen.
Wie hier:
http://www.maz-online.de/Lokales/Ostprignitz-Ruppin/Angelverbot-im-Wittwesee-ist-endgueltig


----------



## Sharpo (26. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Gerade deshalb wäre es ja gut, damit aufzuhören und sich den Segen von der unteren Fischereibehörde zu holen.
> Das ist eine Geldverschwendung und ein wunder Punkt an dem PETA und co. auch ansetzen.




Du...im Dunkeln sieht Peta & Co auch nix.
Oder meinst Du die stehen am jeden Gewässer 24h, 365 Tage?
Solche Eier haben die nicht in der Hose.

Fischereibehörde? Ahja....haben letztens in meiner Gegend XXXXX - Besatz zugelassen.  |supergri


----------



## Nidderauer (26. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Für Deutschland, Deutschland einig Anglerland werde ich kiloweises Anfüttern und Besatz in karpfenuntypischen Gewässern niemals gut heißen.
> Das sind die Probleme und nicht der Karpfen selbst, der seine Daseinsberechtigung als Tier und auch als Kulturgut hat, definitiv zu Deutschland gehört und deshalb auch schützenswert ist.


 
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karpfen

 Schau mal, was die Australier da treiben. 

 Unter "Heutige Verbreitung der Karpfenzucht".

 Da fällt mir persönlich tatsächlich überhaupt nix mehr zu ein, wenn man Laborpfusch gegen die Natur einsetzt, um es mit Natur zu rechtfertigen.

 Bin mal gespannt, wann das bei uns soweit ist.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## kati48268 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*

Ich bin auch immer wieder entsetzt, wie viele Jubelperser es unter Anglern gibt, wenn irgendwo irgendwas verboten werden soll.
Einfach erschreckend!

Was muss die entsprechende Behörde dann wohl als nächstes absegnen?
- das Anfüttern, die Menge & Art... und ob überhaupt
- Besatz nur noch nach (kostenpflichtiger!) Bestandserhebung durch Behörde, Verband, Fachdienste
- dann aber auch nur noch nach Plan; Arten, Größen, Mengen
- Bestand passt dann überhaupt nicht mehr zur Nutzung durch Angler? Ist doch egal, denn Fangmenge, Angleranzahl & Frequenz müssen logischerweise dann auch reguliert werden
- irgendwelche Köder, die Schadstoffe enthalten? Das Blei, die GuFi-Mischung,... ? Leute, wenn schon ökologisch sinnvoll regulieren, dann auch konsequent.
- viele Raucher hinterlassen Kippen, eine davon verseucht XX Liter Wasser. Gut nicht alle hinterlassen die, aber wieso Risiken eingehen? Ging doch in öffentl. Gebäuden & Kneipen auch problemlos durch, wieso nicht an den schützenswerten Gewässern?
- das Angeln selbst passt auch eigentlich nicht mehr so wirklich zu diesem schützenswerten, ökologisch optimierten Gewässer...

Spinnerei? Schwarzmalerei?
Das hätten sie in den 90igern bestimmt auch gesagt, wenn du einem Wirt gesagt hast, dass er in seiner eigenen Kneipe in seinem eigenen Gebäude eines Tages nicht mehr qualmen darf. 
Da lassen sich aber Dutzende ähnliche Beispiele finden, zu Regelungen, die man sich vor wenigen Jahren nicht hätte mal vorstellen können.

Wo ich grad 'Eigentum' erwähne...
Darüber:


Hezaru schrieb:


> Für mich grenzt das an Enteignung.


sollte man vielleicht auch mal nachdenken.


----------



## Revilo62 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*

@ Laichzeit
ich will Dir echt nicht zu Nahe treten, aber meinst Du allen Ernstes, dass in der unteren Fischereibehörde tatsächlich Leute sitzen, die von der Materie Ahnung haben,glaubst Du doch im Leben nicht.
In erster Linie sind es Verwaltungsbeamte , die Ahnung von Verwaltungsrecht haben, vielleicht auch von Fischereirecht ... aber dann wird es eng. Und wie ich um die Verbände weiss, werden die als Splittergruppe nicht mal gefragt, aber egal
das generelle Unvermögen der Funktionierenden an einem Fisch festzumachen und das auch noch wohlwollend zur kenntnis nehmen ...mir graust es vor Deutschland der Zukunft

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Nidderauer (26. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> ... mir graust es vor Deutschland der Zukunft




 Nicht nur Dir. Liegt wohl daran :



Darket schrieb:


> Besatzung ist immer so eine Sache und im Grunde unerfreulich.



 |kopfkrat


----------



## Laichzeit (26. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> @ Laichzeit
> ich will Dir echt nicht zu Nahe treten, aber meinst Du allen Ernstes, dass in der unteren Fischereibehörde tatsächlich Leute sitzen, die von der Materie Ahnung haben,glaubst Du doch im Leben nicht.
> In erster Linie sind es Verwaltungsbeamte , die Ahnung von Verwaltungsrecht haben, vielleicht auch von Fischereirecht ... aber dann wird es eng. Und wie ich um die Verbände weiss, werden die als Splittergruppe nicht mal gefragt, aber egal
> das generelle Unvermögen der Funktionierenden an einem Fisch festzumachen und das auch noch wohlwollend zur kenntnis nehmen ...mir graust es vor Deutschland der Zukunft
> ...



Du trittst mir nicht zu nahe, keine Sorge.

Es wird viel Unsinn beim Besatz mit allen möglichen Fischarten veranstaltet, dass durch einen Außenstehenden, nicht Fischgeilen, verhindert werden könnte.


Die meisten großen Gewässer sind FFH-Klassifiziert und da reicht eine einfache Liste, welche Fische rein dürfen und welche nicht.
Kleinere Vereinsteiche damit zu drangsalieren ist unsinn, hab ich auch so geschrieben.
Es geht nicht um Verbotsgeilheit, sondern die extremen Ausreißer zu verhindern, da diese schädlich für die Fischerei sind.

Dass das Verbot von Karpfenbesatz gegen eine Gruppe, die nicht so hoch angesehen wird geht, ist auch für mich ein Zeichen, dass auch Anglerfeindlichkeit dahinter stecken könnte. Man pickt sich also das schwächste Glied aus der Gruppe.
Ändert aber nichts daran, dass mehr Kontrolle über Besatz in größeren naturnahen Gewäsern durchaus sinnvoll ist.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Dagegen hilft nur eine zukunftsfähige Gewässerpflege und solange wir noch dazu an Tisch sitzen dürfen, sollten wir das auch tun.



Zukunftsfähige Gewässerpflege?

Das ist an nicht wenigen Gewässern mit einerseits zu alten und auch aktuell neuen aber z.T. Wirklichkeitsfremden Regelungen zum scheitern verurteilt.

Was will man eigentlich ?

Natürliche Gewässer?Das bedeutet für viele Gewässer schlichtweg Angeltechnisches K.O.

Angeln>Zukunft>Deutschland

Finde den Fehler.


----------



## Laichzeit (26. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*

Zukunftsfähig heißt Bestände erhalten und weitere Verbote verhindern.
Gerade solche Meldungen zeigen, dass dem Besatz ein jähes Ende gesetzt werden kann.
Dann sitze ich lieber an einem Gewässer, dass auch ohne auskommt.
Auf das Beste hoffen, aber das Schlimmste erwarten.
Bin ich auf die Zukunft gewappnet, wenn ich zwei mal im Jahr besetzen muss, um überhaupt was zu fangen?


----------



## Revilo62 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*

Zukunftsfähig heißt in meinen Augen, dass in den meisten Gewässern überhaupt erstmal ein vernünftig beangelbarer naturnaher Besatz geschaffen werden muss.
Die unsägliche Totschlagpolitik hat ja letztendlich u.a. dazu geführt, dass die Bestände sich natürlicherweise nicht mehr erhalten konnten, dazu kamen die unsäglichen Maßnahmen völlig gewässerfremder Fische, nur weil einige meinten, dass das Beitragsgeld in Kilogramm Edelfisch umgerechnet werden sollte.
Dieses Umdenken, was in der Anglerschaft durchaus vorhanden ist wurde ja im Keim schon erstickt und durch Angler und deren Funktionierer verhindert, und die Gehirnwäsche funktioniert immer perfekter, weil gesellschaftlich immer mehr gefordert und bedingungslos toleriert.
Problem dabei ist auch noch, dass Besatzfisch ( ausser Karpfen und dänische Forellen, nahezu kaum noch durch die Vereine bezahlbar ist und wahrscheinlich durch solche Maßnahmen sich noch mehr verteuern wird und sich das Problem in vielen Gewässern von allein regelt.
Ich hab noch im Keller ein Spiel, ein Angelspiel mit Magnetfischen, damit werde ich schon mal übenummich dann ans Ufer setzen zu können und dieser lustigen Beschäftigung hinzugeben, hoffentlich muss ich dann nicht auch eine Fischereiabgabe und Angelkarten bezahlen  

Wehret den Anfängen, noch ist nichts zu spät.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Purist (26. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch immer wieder entsetzt, wie viele Jubelperser es unter Anglern gibt, wenn irgendwo irgendwas verboten werden soll.
> Einfach erschreckend!



Wo soll da etwas verboten werden, habe ich das überlesen? |kopfkrat

Erschreckend finde ich immer diejenigen unter uns, die sich gleich verunglimpft fühlen, weil sie nicht verstehen wollen, dass die Ressourcen in unserem Land beschränkt sind. Man kann nicht in alle Gewässer ständig unbegrenzt Gründler kippen, die anschließend so gut wie nie entnommen werden. Mit Letzterem hat man in S/H ja schon Erfahrung. |rolleyes


----------



## Andal (26. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*

Die Ebene der Sachlichkeit ist in dieser Diskussion doch schon längst verlassen worden. Ein dreifach Hoch der Polemik und den Verschwörungstheorien!


----------



## Hezaru (26. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*

Habs ja schon geschrieben, was sind naturnahe Gewässer?
Der Karpfen vermehrt sich in jedem Gewässer das warm genug wird (genügend Wasserflöhe)und zuwenig Fressfeinde hat.
Es geht hier m.M.nicht nur um den Karpfen.
Was ist als nächstes drann?
Ist der Zander nicht auch so ein Neo..........Jedes Verbot gehöhrt mit Macht bekämpft!
Na dafür haben wir ja unseren DAFV.
Und vom genehmigten Karpfenbesatz ist es nur noch ein kleiner Schritt zu Forellen, Hechten und sonst was.
Will schreiben, wenn wir mit den Karpfen anfangen, wo höhren wir auf?;+


----------



## Laichzeit (26. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Will schreiben, wenn wir mit den Karpfen anfangen, wo höhren wir auf?;+



Zu dem Verbot gehört eine Argumentation, die ich gerne hören würde.
Zum Stechlinsee gibt es eine, dort werden schon länger keine Karpfen und Schleien besetzt.
Der Stechlinsee wird als "Oligo bis mesotrophe kalkhaltige Gewässer mit benthischer Vegetation aus Armleuchteralgen" in der FFH Richtlinie geführt.
Seltene Armleuchteralgen wurden durch die erhöhte Trübung und Fraß gefährdet, sowie Felchenlaich vom aufgewühlten Sediment erstickt.
Wenn es um solche und ähnlich sensible Ökosysteme geht, ist das Gesetz vollkommen sinnvoll und die Vereinsteiche und eutrophen Seen außer Gefahr.
Im Eingangspost hört es sich aber deutlich weniger spezifisch an.

Wo solche Verbote aufhören kann niemand schmecken, aber sehr wohl beeinflussen, in dem man Besatz mit Maßen betreibt und nicht jede Freiheit überstrapaziert.


----------



## BERND2000 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wohin die Reise geht, ist doch klar ersichtlich:
> 
> Oberste Prämisse: Naturschutz und Nachhaltigkeit (FFH etc.)
> Daraus folgt: Kein Besatz mit Neozoen (zu denen der Karpfen in einigen Regionen Deutschlands immer noch gezählt wird)
> ...


 

 Da bin ich 100% bei Dier.

 Ja Angler besetzen auch mal falsch, aber eben nicht immer und Alle.
 Gleichzeitig gibt es ja Heute schon B.L wo Besatz eigentlich genehmigt und gemeldet werden muss.
 Bringt aber scheinbar auch nichts....wenn ich Hier lese was dort alles so gemacht wird.
 Von dort kommen ja oft die Stimmen die meinen das Angler so etwas nicht könnten.
 Lustig auch immer der Gedanke das Beamte das dann besser machen sollen.
 Welche Beamte ?
 Die welche schon die Querverbauung nicht regelten.
 Oder die welche bei Schäden durch Besatzfehler nicht den Verursacher abstrafen.

 Schon die Diskussion das es mal wieder um den bösen Karpfen geht sagt doch alles.
 Ich weiß ja nicht wie es woanders ist, aber in meiner Ecke schwimmen heute deutlich weniger Karpfen als in den letzten 40 oder mehr Jahren.
 Die laichen auch und man kann die Jungkarpfen zunächst auch oft sehen, nur sind die heimischen Fische viel konkurrenzstärker.
 Darum hält man Aufzuchtteichen ja auch sauber von solchen Fischunkraut.
 Da macht Ihr mir keine Angst mit der vielleicht mal kommenden massenhaften Vermehrung.
 1000-2000 Jahre sind nun vergangen, mit Kalt und Warmzeiten und bislang passierte es nicht.

 Was aber passierte ist, das fast überall Zander angesiedelt worden und die vermehren sich wirklich so rasant. Wobei die Hechte und regional heimische Welse sie teilweise ganz gut im Griff haben, wenn sie denn dort noch intakte Habitate besitzen.
 Da brauchts dann schon massenhaften wiederholten Besatz mit größeren Zandern um die doofen Hechte verschwinden zu lassen.
 Ich habe nichts gegen den Zander.
 Aber wer hier schon Angst vor Karpfen schürt, sollte den Zander hassen.
 Ja dem von vielen so gesuchten Speisefisch Zander mag man nichts böses nachsagen.
 Wobei Er ist wäre der in fast keinem Gewässer etwas zu suchen hätte und schon gar nicht als regelmäßiger Besatz mit schon recht großen Tieren.

 Up´s, wo sind sie also die Beamten die einen Besatz mit Zander unterbinden wollen.
 Die folgen dem Mainstream,.....das Karpfenbesatz überwacht werden sollte.

 Besser wäre es sicher, Besatzfehler aufzudecken und Strafend zu verfolgen.


----------



## Nidderauer (27. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Up´s, wo sind sie also die Beamten die einen Besatz mit Zander unterbinden wollen.
> Die folgen dem Mainstream,.....das Karpfenbesatz überwacht werden sollte.



Das glaubste ja wohl selbst nicht, dass die einem Mainstream folgen. Der Mainstream wird ja von denen gemacht :m.

Bin auch mal gespannt, wie weit sich diese Thematik in den Osten verlagern lässt, da rangiert der Karpfen ja nicht ganz so weit hinter dem Zander ebenfalls als äußerst beliebter Speisefisch. Hedwig Holzbein hat ja eigentlich genug Alternativen aus fischereilicher Sicht, da braucht es den Karpfen nicht unbedingt.

Es wird schon gute Gründe geben, warum man den Karpfen den Garaus machen will. Diese werden wir offiziell aber so nicht in Erfahrung bringen können. Mögliche Gründe dafür gibt's viele. 

Würde man tatsächlich Wert auf eine Verbesserung der Wasserqualität legen, dann müsste das Anfüttern generell schon lange überall verboten sein. Ebenso wie Weichmacher und so nen Zeugs.

Es wäre auch denkbar, dass geheime Untersuchungen ergeben haben, dass die Fische hochgradig mit Umweltgiften belastet sind, weil besonders Karpfen vor allem dort rumwühlen, wo es am meisten davon gibt und man auf diese Art und Weise die Bevölkerung schützen möchte. Man traut sich allerdings nicht, eine Verzehrwarnung auszusprechen, weil das den Zustand vieler Gewässer in Frage stellen würde. Bei Untersuchungen von z.B. Elbfischen ist mir zumindest auch noch kein Karpfen untergekommen, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Die Unterwasserschweine haben vielleicht sogar Gemeinsamkeiten mit denen im Wald, Tschernobyl lässt grüßen...

Die nächsten Verbote werden uns die Richtung noch deutlicher aufzeigen, in die es geht.

Grüße Sven


----------



## Vanner (27. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Gerade deshalb wäre es ja gut, damit aufzuhören und sich den Segen von der unteren Fischereibehörde zu holen.
> Das ist eine Geldverschwendung und ein wunder Punkt an dem PETA und co. auch ansetzen.
> Wie hier:
> http://www.maz-online.de/Lokales/Ostprignitz-Ruppin/Angelverbot-im-Wittwesee-ist-endgueltig



Ja so ist es, wenn irgendwelche "Schutzorganisationen" einen See kaufen. Da wird dann, unter fadenscheinigen Gründen, das Angeln verboten. Unterstützt natürlich von einem FDP Mitglied, DAFV läßt grüßen. #q
Den Karpfenbesatz, im Wittwesee, hat jährlich der Fischer besorgt und keine Angler. Ich weiß wovon ich Rede, das war mal eines meiner Stammgewässer im Rheinsberger Bereich.

Ansonsten wird mir, bei einigen Anglermeinungen hier im Forum, auch ganz anders. Ja, ja die bösen, bösen Karpfenangler, füttern tonnenweise an und setzten dann die Karpfen wieder zurück. Diese Vorurteile werden wohl nie aufhören. 
Sicherlich braucht nicht jedes Gewässer Karpfenbesatz, auch sollte ab und man mal die eingebrachte Menge überdacht werden. Generell aber den Besatz von irgendwelchen Amtsschimmel genehmigen zu lassen, die keinen Schimmer davon haben, ist doch eher ne sehr fragwürdige Sache. Im Augenblick betrifft es "nur" den Karpfen und nur SH, mal sehen wessen liebstes Kind, an welchem Ort, es denn als nächstes treffen wird. Aber es ist halt so wie bei vielen anderen geplanten Verordnungen, "Betrifft mich nicht, interessiert mich nicht", oder noch schlimmer "Vollkommen richtige Entscheidung". Da fällt mir echt nichts mehr zu ein.


----------



## vermesser (27. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*

Egal was man von Karpfenbesatz hält: Dieses ganze Schützerpack und grünes Gesocks gehört bekämpft, wo immer man es erwischt.

Das ist schlicht und ergreifend eine Mafia gelangweilter Besserverdiener, die sich aus Langeweile austoben.

Zumindest auf dem Dorf.

So  .


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*

Die möchten in und an"ihrem" See weder Karpfen noch Angler?

Da juckt es mental nach richtig,richtig fieser Nacht und Nebel Besatzsünde..

Schade das Alligatoren etwas unhandlich sind und für Sägesalmler das dortige Wasser zu kühl und zu klar sein dürfte..


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*

Ich bin ja nu auch nicht grade ein Freund von übermäßigem (!!!) Karpfenbesatz (ansonsten hab ich jedoch überhaupt nix gegen Karpfen). 

Zudem sollten die hier bei uns massenhaft verklappten Satzer halt auch mal entsprechend massenhaft entnommen und nicht noch ständig weiter "addiert" werden.

Aber allgemein (ob Fried- oder Raubfisch) ganz klar pro sinnvoller und angepasster (!!!) Besatz, wo nötig - ganz ohne Besatz könn(t)en wir hier in unserer BW-Gegend nämlich gleich komplett im Umkreis von mehreren Hundert Qkm einpacken.

Denn die Alternative besteht im fast kompletten Wegnachgehaltet-Werden bzw. Reduktion der regionalen Anglerzahl auf ne elitäre Handvoll.

Und darauf habe ich schlichtweg keinen Bock. Zumal wir hier bis auf ein paar wenige Forellenbäche sowieso ausschließlich künstliche bzw. angestaute/ablassbare Gewässer haben (also auch keine Baggerseen) - da ist mit "Natur" sowieso so gut wie gar nix.

Was aber nicht heißt, dass ich z. B. für Zanderbesatz in dafür ungeeigneten Sumpfmorchelgewässern bin. Sowas ist komplett sinnfrei - da lieber z. B. Schleien nachlegen, die dort auch klarkommen.

Wenn hier bei uns etwas stark eingeschränkt werden sollte, dann die z. T. extrem radikale Entwasserpflanzung zu Touri-Angenehmbadezwecken (weil Wassergemüse ja eklig ist). Nicht grade ablaich- und jungfischschutzfördernd.

Aber angesichts der hier einfallenden Scharen von "Natursuchenden" sehe ich diesbezüglich genau null Chancen.


----------



## gründler (27. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*

Wenn ihr euch schon ausko...über unsere "freunde".

Sie lieben Hechte und Waller und freuen sich riesig darüber wenn mal wieder Hechte und Waller mit ihren Vögeln zusammen runden schwimmen dürfen.

Manche unserer freunde sind ganz heiß darauf nen Kücken zu filmen was von Hechten etc.in die tiefe gerissen wird,dafür stehen die extra nachts um 3uhr auf......


|wavey:


----------



## Nidderauer (27. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> ... Die Unterwasserschweine haben vielleicht sogar Gemeinsamkeiten mit denen im Wald, Tschernobyl lässt grüßen...


 
 Ich zitiere mich zwar ungerne selber, aber ein Bericht gestern im TV hat da doch längst Vergessenes wieder in den Fokus gerückt, auch der Umstand, dass ich irgendwann Ende April 1986 batschnass vom Aalangeln an der Nidder zurück kam, um im TV dann von erhöhten Strahlenwerten in Schweden und anderen Ländern zu hören mit dem Hinweis, möglichst nicht ins Freie zu gehen, schon garnicht bei Regen.

 Zur Belastung von Fischen in Fukushima hab ich folgendes gefunden:

http://fukushima-diary.com/2013/02/...port-over-100000-bqkg-from-30-of-the-samples/

Weite Teile Europas und die Ostsee hat es damals auch übel erwischt, da sollte man sich auch mal die Halbwertszeiten ins Gedächtnis rufen :g.

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_oYCy5HXaKpo/R62KD9no8II/AAAAAAAACy8/PueEsazwKsc/s400/chernobyl_fallout.jpg

 Wenn man das mal aus diesem Blickwinkel betrachtet, dann kann man eigentlich froh sein, dass:

 1.) Die Fütterung von Tier- und Fischmehl weitestgehend untersagt wurde.

 2.) Jeder Fisch, der im Kormoranschlund landet, nicht in der Küche verwertet wird.

 3.) Es ein Catch und Release-Verbot gibt, so bekommt man die hochbelasteten Altfische aus dem Gewässer, auch wenn diese auf dem Kompost landen. Die Altersstrukturen verändern sich hin zu fast ausschließlich jüngeren und genießbaren Fischen. Wie bei den Wildschweinen, da sind ja nach wie vor fast nur die max. einjährigen Tiere verzehrbar.

 4.) Der niedrige Nährstoffgehalt in den Gewässern dafür sorgt, dass die Erträge gering bleiben und so kaum jemand Gefahr läuft, sich durch seine Ernährungsweise überzustrapazieren.

 5.) Das Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in weiten Teilen der Ostsee dafür sorgt, dass da ebenfalls keiner mehr auf die Idee kommt, seinen Jahresvorrat an Fisch dort in einer Urlaubswoche zu fangen.  

 6.) Es jetzt halt noch einzelnen Fischarten an die Flossen geht, die sich als besonders belastet herausgestellt haben und auch noch dort rumwühlen, wo längst Gras bzw. Faulschlamm drüber gewachsen ist.

 Ist das eine plausible begleitende Praxis zur Verschwörungstheorie ohne beispielsweise den Tourismus an der Ostsee zu gefährden und für allgemeine Panik bei Anglern zu sorgen Andal :g?

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Lajos1 (27. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*

Hallo,

Panik ist da bei mir nicht aufgekommen - und kommt auch nicht auf.
Bei der ganzen (momentan natürlich wieder aktuellen) Tschernobyl- Geschichte wurde und wird nämich völlig außer acht gelassen, wie die radioaktiven Belastungen vorher waren. Es gibt kaum Vergleichsmessungen aus dem Jahr 1985 oder vorher. Aus diesem Grund kann auch niemand genau sagen, wie hoch der Anteil der nach Tschernobyl festgestellten Belastungen wirklich aus Tschernobyl resultiert. Schießlich wurden ja in den rund 40 Jahren vorher etwa 1200 oberirdische Kernexplosionen durchgeführt. Davon ist ja auch noch einiges da.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sollte das so kommen, werden Karpfen(angler)hasser jubeln - und nicht bedenken, das bei dieser Salamitaktik am Ende auch ihre präferierte Methode auf dem Prüfstand bzw. vor der Abschaffung stehen wird..



Quark, diesmal jedenfalls. Die verquere Besatzpolitik vieler Vereine ist ein Sargnagel für die Angler. Entscheidend für uns ist, *wie* wir in Zukunft angeln, nicht *was*.





Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich bin für eine bundesweite Ausdehnung dieses Verfahrens.
> Angler haben in der Vergangenheit ausreichend ihre Unfähigkeit zu einer naturnahen Gewässerbewirtschaftung bewiesen!
> Beispiele gibt es mehr als genug dafür:
> Refobesatz in vollkommen ungeignete Gewässer mit gleichzeitigen Verdrängungeffekt der Bafostämme.
> ...




Jürgens Beitrag ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. Trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf.#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Entscheidend für uns ist, *wie* wir in Zukunft angeln, nicht *was*.


jo klar, *wies* die spendensammelende Schützermafia will - gar nicht mehr....

Das ist deren "wie", die durch den parlamentarischen Arm dieser Mafia, den Grünen (> hier Schleswig Holstein ja zuständiger Minister/Behördenchef) ja noch weiter befördert wird..

Dass dann auch mal die NABU-Forderungen in S-H zur neuen Verordnung (kein Angeln mehr auf Rote-Listen Arten, alle Salmoniden, Döbel, Wels unter Vollschutz stellen etc.) genauso kommen werden, darüber sollte man sich als Angler klar sein..

Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312078

*Merke:*
Wer mit der spendensammelnden Schützermafia und deren parlamentarischen Arm, den Grünen, als Angler ins Bett steigt und denen nur einmal recht gibt, der wacht als Caster wieder auf (oder wer auf die Verbände der organisierten Angelfischerei vertraut, dass die das schon abwenden werden...)..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Quark, diesmal jedenfalls. Die verquere Besatzpolitik vieler Vereine ist ein Sargnagel für die Angler. Entscheidend für uns ist, *wie* wir in Zukunft angeln, nicht *was*.
> 
> Jürgens Beitrag ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. Trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf.#6



Viel ideologischer Unsinn, wenig Substanz.

Nenne doch bitte Beispiele für durch Karpfen zerstörte Ökosysteme in Flüssen und Seen in Deutschland. Bei der Gelegenheit bitte auch gleich noch Beispiele für Waller und Regenbogenforelle liefern.

Die Realität sieht doch eher so aus, dass kleine Pfützen, die eh künstlich angelegt und von den Hegerichtlinien befreit sind, durch Karpfen und Waller plattgemacht werden. Um diese Gewässer geht es hier aber nicht. Für diese interessieren sich die Behörden nicht.

Der Kampf gegen die Regenbogenforelle ist ein wunderbares Beispiel für sinnfreie, ideologische Grabenkämpfe. In 99% der Gewässer, in denen früher die ReFo besetzt wurde, gibt es eh keine natürlichen Bachforellenstämme. Heute besetzen die Vereine halt BaFos, die nach 4 Wochen den gleichen Weg gegangen sind wie früher die ReFos: in die Pfanne. 

Nenne Beispiele, wo ReFos natürliche BaFo-Stämme verdrängt haben.

Leute wie Jürgen und Du sollten dann doch wenigstens ganz klar sagen, dass sie gegen Besatz und für nachhaltige Nutzung, sprich drastische Einschränkung der Anzahl von Anglern an den Gewässern sind (Verwertungsvorsatz als Grundlage für das Angeln in Deutschland!).

Das ganze moralinsaure Geschwafel geht mir so was von auf den Sack. Typisch deutsch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*

Immer schön ruhig bleiben und nicht persönlich werden, spart Stress mitm Mod..


----------



## Laichzeit (27. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*

@Naturliebhaber
Mit dem Verwertungsgrundsatz lieferst du ein sehr starkes Argument.

Schäden durch Karpfen gibts zum Beispiel am Stechlinsee.
Besatz mit Bafos haben die Forellenregionen nahezu flächendeckend geschädigt, Stichwort Urforelle.


----------



## Sharpo (27. April 2016)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Viel ideologischer Unsinn, wenig Substanz.
> 
> Nenne doch bitte Beispiele für durch Karpfen zerstörte Ökosysteme in Flüssen und Seen in Deutschland. Bei der Gelegenheit bitte auch gleich noch Beispiele für Waller und Regenbogenforelle liefern.
> 
> ...



Auch heute noch werden Refos besetzt. da geht es aber nicht um einen ökologischen Nutzen sondern einfach um Spassangeln.
Die meisten Refos werden bereits nach einem Tag rausgefangen und der Rest ...wird zu Hechtfutter..oder verrecken ...und vereinzelte überleben dies auch 1-2 Jahre.
Für das Gewässer aber im Grunde unbedeutend.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> @Naturliebhaber
> Mit dem Verwertungsgrundsatz lieferst du ein sehr starkes Argument.
> 
> Schäden durch Karpfen gibts zum Beispiel am Stechlinsee.
> Besatz mit Bafos haben die Forellenregionen nahezu flächendeckend geschädigt, Stichwort Urforelle.



Zum Stechlinsee: 
Da gehören natürlich keine Karpfen rein. 

Ich lese hier auf den offiziellen Seiten aber auch nix von einem Karpfenproblem:
http://www.maerkische-naturfotos.de/stechlinsee/lebendiger_see.html
Meines Wissens nach gibt es im Stechlinsee Graskarpfen, die bereits vor 15 Jahren und länger her ausgesetzt wurden. Meinst du die? Selbst die haben das Gewässer aber nicht wirklich geschädigt.

Zum Thema Urforelle:
Wie schon geschrieben: Das betrifft 1% aller Gewässer. Und dort sollte dann konsequent Angeln verboten bzw. nur in einem sehr gegrenzten Ausmaß gestattet werden. Wie du selbst schreibst ist hier nämlich generell Besatz mit Zuchtfischen problematisch. Mit ReFos hat das nix zu tun.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Auch heute noch werden Refos besetzt. da geht es aber nicht um einen ökologischen Nutzen sondern einfach um Spassangeln.
> Die meisten Refos werden bereits nach einem Tag rausgefangen und der Rest ...wird zu Hechtfutter..oder verrecken ...und vereinzelte überleben dies auch 1-2 Jahre.
> Für das Gewässer aber im Grunde unbedeutend.



Bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen hat Besatz durch Vereine nie etwas mit ökologischem Nutzen zu tun, sondern gilt der Aufstockung der Bestände aufgrund Entnahme. Sonst würden die Vereine das auch gar nicht tun, sondern dies dem Staat überlassen.

Mein Verein besetzt Karpfen, Zander, Hecht, Aal, Bachforelle, Quappe, Schleie und Rotaugen. Die einzige Art, die ohne Eigennutz besetzt wird, ist die Quappe. Weil deren Besatz zu großen Teilen über ein Förderprogramm finanziert wird. Und die Rotaugen sollen sich als Futterfische fortpflanzen.


----------



## Laichzeit (27. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Zum Stechlinsee:
> Da gehören natürlich keine Karpfen rein.
> 
> Ich lese hier auf den offiziellen Seiten aber auch nix von einem Karpfenproblem:
> ...



Zum Wildkarpfen noch ein Link.
http://www.oefg1880.at/fa/wildkarpfen.php?design=noelfv


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Angelverbote sind bei stabilen Beständen unsinnig oder nachteilig, die Rettung der Marmorataforelle beispielsweise wird auch durch den Verkauf von Angelkarten finanziert.



Die Marmorataforelle kenne ich von Norditalien und angrenzenden Gebieten. Da wird jedem Angler schon beim Kauf der Angelkarte nahegelegt, diese Fische zurückzusetzen. Der Fang ist die Herausforderung, nicht das Braten. So ein Fisch käme bei mir immer wieder zurück ins Wasser.

Bei der Marmorataforelle ist übrigens nicht Verdrängung durch andere Arten das Problem, sondern Hybridisierung.


----------



## Laichzeit (27. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*

Bei der Urforelle und dem Wildkarpfen auch, nur ist Hybridisierung da nicht ganz korrekt, da es mit Anhängern der selben Spezies passiert.


Zum Thema: 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die vorgesehene Änderung der LFischG -DVO solle laut Stockfleths Aussage sicherstellen, dass geplanter Karpfenbesatz in den o.g. empfindlichen Gewässer vorab stets im Rahmen eines Hegeplangenehmigunsverfahrens fachlich geprüft werde.
> 
> Eine Genehmigung würde nur dann erfolgen,wenn der geplante Karpfenbesatz nicht zu einer Gefährdung der jeweiligen Gewässer führen  würde, so schreibt Präsident Stockfleth.




Aus dem Landesfischereigesetz SH.


> (1) Die Hegepläne sind nach einem von der oberen Fischereibehörde bestimmten Muster anzufertigen.
> 
> (2) Für folgende Gewässer sind keine Hegepläne zu fertigen:
> 
> ...



Wenn das Gesetz wirklich nur auf hegeplanpflichtige Gewässer angewandt wird, fällt vielleicht ein Teil der auf Besatz angewiesenen Karpfengewässer aufgrund der geringeren Größe aus dem Wirkungsbereich des Gesetzes.
Es sei denn, dass im selben Zug die Hegeplanpflicht ausgedehnt wird.


----------



## BERND2000 (28. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Mai
> 
> * Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?​*
> 
> ...



 Aus dem Beitrag von Thomas 2 Stellen.

 Zitat 1: 
_"Daraus würde klar hervorgehen, dass Besatz von Karpfen nur noch nach Prüfung des Gewässers und mit Genehmigung der Landesregierung erfolgen dürfe."_

 Also grundsätzlich erst einmal verboten werden soll.
 So etwa regelt man auch den Besatz, mit völlig fremden Arten.

 Zitat 2:
 "_Die vorgesehene Änderung der LFischG -DVO solle laut Stockfleths Aussage sicherstellen, dass geplanter Karpfenbesatz in den o.g. empfindlichen Gewässer vorab stets im Rahmen eines Hegeplangenehmigunsverfahrens fachlich geprüft werde_."

 Bedeutet, eigentlich muss jeder Besatz so oder so genehmigt werden.
 -----------------------------------------------------
 Das in S.H schon viele Besatzfische über die Fischereiabgabe finanziert werden, sollte man nicht vergessen.
 Der Einfluss der Fischereibeamten vor allem aber der Politik steigt also weiter.

 Schritt um Schritt aus der Eigenverantwortung der Bewirtschafter vor Ort.

 Hier und dort eine weitere Stellschraube über die man direkt Einfluss nehmen kann.
 Das umsetzen werden dann Fachliche Sachbearbeiter, nach Fachwissen , vor allem aber nach Vorgaben aus der Politik.

 Bleibt die Frage wer das besser kann, die Politik oder die Pächter vor Ort. 
 Aber Politik und Bewirtschafter folgen ja immer den Fachkräften und nicht umgekehrt. 
 Dann aber bräuchte man ja gar nichts regeln.


 ---------------------------

 Ich will an dieser Stelle mal darauf hinweisen, das ich vor einigen Tagen mit Dänischen Karpfenanglern an einem See in Niedersachsen sprach.
 Der See soll da so eine Art Geheimtipp sein, weil es in Dänemark nicht mehr viele Karpfen gibt.
 Lustig das sie dort auf Karpfen aus S.H angelten.

 Wobei Karpfenangler oft für grö9ere Karpfen anreisen, die es aber in der Regel nur dort gibt wo es nicht so viele Karpfen gibt.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (28. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*

Die Überschrift ist ja mal wieder ein wenig provokant gewählt....



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Bei der Urforelle und dem Wildkarpfen auch, nur ist Hybridisierung da nicht ganz korrekt, da es mit Anhängern der selben Spezies passiert.
> 
> 
> Zum Thema:
> ...



Du hast es schon ziemlich gut erkannt, genau darum geht es im Prinzip.

der von dir aus dem Gesetz zitierte Punkt 2 ist betroffen. Und ja, das mit der Hegeplanpflicht ab 50 ha müsste nach der Begründung zur Änderung fallen.

Zu dem Punkt 2 :




> 2. stehende Gewässer, die nicht größer als 50 ha sind.


 soll es einen Zusatz geben:

Dass dies nicht für Gewässer gilt, die in einem FHH-Gebiet und den Lebensraumtypen 3110, 3130, 3140 und 3160 liegen und in denen Karpfenbesatz geplant ist.

Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Von einem generellen Karpfenbesatzverbot steht nirgends auch nur ein Pups. Das bedeutet lediglich, dass obige Gewässertypen dann grundsätzlich Hegeplanpflichtig werden und der Besatz durch die Behörde zu genehmigen ist.

Wer sich mit dem Thema dann mal etwas mehr auseinandersetzt, der wird merken, dass unter den obengenannten Lebensraumtypen, nur ganz bestimmte Gewässer stecken, von denen es in SH nicht gerade Massen gibt.

3110 = Oligotrophe, sehr schwach mineralische Gewässer der Sandebenen (Littorelletalia uniflorae)

3130 = Oligo- bis mesotrophe stehende Gewässer mit Vegetation der Littorelletea uniflorae und/oder der Isoëto-Nanojuncetea

3140 = Oligo- bis mesotrophe kalkhaltige Gewässer mit benthischer Vegetation aus Armleuchteralgen

3160 = Dystrophe Seen und Teiche

Um diese Seen aber herauszufinden, werden wohl alle Gewässer einmal überprüft und gemeldet werden müssen. Wie die Behörde das bei dem momentan knappen Personal wuppen will, das wird allerdings spannend...

Nur mal so als Beispiel:

Ich fertige in SH für 4 Gewässer (offene Binnengewässer) Hegepläne. In denen ist auch Karpfenbesatz geplant, und ohne Probleme durch die Behörde genehmigt. Allerdings schaut die Behörde darauf, dass die Mengen für das Gewässer angemessen sind und keine fangfähigen Fische besetzt werden. Das war es aber schon, nichts von Besatzverbot.

Und in meinem Kreisgebiet gibt es zumindest schon einmal kein einziges Angelgewässer, was in obige Lebensraumtypen passt, somit alles vollkommen entspannt.

Mir ist es dazu auch egal, ob ich 4 Hegepläne fertige oder 10... ist dann alle 5 Jahre mal etwas mehr Arbeit, aber was soll's...., gibt schlimmeres.

Und zu der Pauschalaussage, dass in der Fischereibehörde nur Verwaltungsbeamte sitzen, kann ich nur sagen, dass es in SH Fischereibiologen sind. Die haben also von der Materie durchaus Ahnung..., passt aber natürlich nicht immer zu dem, was Angler gerne hätten, die wollen ja meist ein Schlaraffenland..:q

Anzumerken ist natürlich auch noch, dass das alles ein Entwurf ist und man abwarten muss, was nach den Stellungnahmen am Ende daraus wird. 

Nur wie gesagt, von generellem Verbot steht nirgends etwas.

Es geht lediglich darum, in ganz bestimmten Gewässern zu vermeiden, dass unsachgemäßer Besatz zur Gefährdung von Gewässerlebensräumen führt und dann auch nur in den klar bezeichneten Gewässern mit den oben genannten Lebensraumtypen.


----------



## Sharpo (28. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*

Und warum dann soviel Wind...Gesetz für extrem wenige Gewässer?

Mit Kanonenkugel auf Spatzen schiessen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und warum dann soviel Wind...Gesetz für extrem wenige Gewässer?


Verordnung, nicht Gesetz. Übliche Salamitaktik der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie und ihres parlamentarischen Armes, den Grünen, sowie deren Regierungs- und Behördenangestellten..???

Vorbereitung für weitergehende Einschränkungen und Verbote - testen, ob die regionalen Angelfischerverbände wieder alles abnicken oder ihren Zahlern als alles nicht so schlimm verkaufen????



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass dann auch mal die NABU-Forderungen in S-H zur neuen Verordnung (kein Angeln mehr auf Rote-Listen Arten, alle Salmoniden, Döbel, Wels unter Vollschutz stellen etc.) genauso kommen werden, darüber sollte man sich als Angler klar sein..
> 
> Siehe:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312078
> ...


----------



## BERND2000 (28. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Dass dies nicht für Gewässer gilt, die in einem FHH-Gebiet und den Lebensraumtypen 3110, 3130, 3140 und 3160 liegen und in denen Karpfenbesatz geplant ist.
> 
> Die Zahlen und auch die späteren Fachbegriffe sind ein gutes Beispiel, wie kompliziert alles wird.
> Da braucht es langsam Fachkräfte, wenn man da nicht langsam mitgewachsen ist.
> ...


 Ich denke Du hast mich falsch verstanden.
 Natürlich sitzen da Fachkräfte, trotzdem sind es Verwaltungskräfte, die Politische Entscheidungen umzusetzen haben.
 Sie können beraten oder auch bei den Entscheidungen einbezogen werden, aber letztendlich haben sie das umzusetzen was beschlossen wurde.
 Was sie denken oder für richtig halten ist Ihre Sache.

 Im Extremfall, nimmt man auf Ihr Fachwissen eben keine Rücksicht.

 Ist gar nicht so selten das Politische Entscheidungen, gegen den Rat der Fachkräfte gefällt werden.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (28. April 2016)

BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ich denke Du hast mich falsch verstanden.




 Ne ne, dich habe ich gar nicht gemeint, eher solche Aussagen:



Revilo62 schrieb:


> @ Laichzeit
> ich will Dir echt nicht zu Nahe treten, aber meinst Du allen Ernstes, dass in der unteren Fischereibehörde tatsächlich Leute sitzen, die von der Materie Ahnung haben,glaubst Du doch im Leben nicht.
> In erster Linie sind es Verwaltungsbeamte , die Ahnung von Verwaltungsrecht haben, vielleicht auch von Fischereirecht ... aber dann wird es eng.



Und das ist zumindest in SH eben so, dass sich hier Biologen eher das Verwaltungsrecht aneignen mussten, also genau umgekehrt.



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und warum dann soviel Wind...Gesetz für extrem wenige Gewässer?
> 
> Mit Kanonenkugel auf Spatzen schiessen?



Welcher Wind und welche Kanonenkugeln...???

Ein einziger Satz füllt hier 6 Seiten, obwohl den keiner hier wörtlich kannte und die Begründung dazu...

Also Wind und Kanonenkugeln sehe ich eher hier...

Laichzeit ist der einzige hier, der es ohne zu wissen auf dem richtigen Weg war, was den betreffenden Gewässertyp angeht, weil er ein Beispiel hatte:



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Zu dem Verbot gehört eine Argumentation, die ich gerne hören würde.
> Zum Stechlinsee gibt es eine, dort werden schon länger keine Karpfen und Schleien besetzt.
> Der Stechlinsee wird als "Oligo bis mesotrophe kalkhaltige Gewässer mit benthischer Vegetation aus Armleuchteralgen" in der FFH Richtlinie geführt.
> Seltene Armleuchteralgen wurden durch die erhöhte Trübung und Fraß gefährdet, sowie Felchenlaich vom aufgewühlten Sediment erstickt.
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Viel ideologischer Unsinn, wenig Substanz.
> 
> *Da hast Du die perfekte Überschrift für Deinen Beitrag gewählt.*
> 
> ...



Für die oberen Absätze findest Du reichlich Beispiele hier im Forum und mit Google noch mehr. Sorry, aber die Arbeit des Studiums musst Du schon selbt erledigen.
Natürlich ist es einfacher einfach irgendwas rauszublubbern, das einem grade in den Kram passt. Das führt dann aber nicht zu einer fruchtbaren Diskussion.

Der vorletzte Satz ist, ich beleihe mal Deine Wortwahl, Unsinn. "Nachhaltige" Nutzung im Sinne Deiner Worte muss in keinem Fall das angeln oder die Zahl der Angler einschränken. Als eifriger Leser weißt Du sicher, dass ich dieses Verwertungszwanggedönse genauso ablehne wie unpassenden Besatz. Und die Besatzfehler wurden schon lange vor dem angepeilten Verwertungszwang gemacht. Man könnte den Schuh sogar umdrehen und behaupten, das Verwertungszwanggepredige ist erst durch die fanatische C&R Fraktion, hier allen voran die Karpfenangler, entstanden. Ich bin auch strikt gegen die Sportfischerprüfung und propagiere das angeln für jedermann mittels einfach käuflich zu erwerbendem Fischereischein. Also genau das Gegenteil Deiner Schlußfolgerung. 
Natürliche Fischbestände in gesunden Gewässern schränken die Zahl der Angler keineswegs ein. Sie schränken vielleicht die Fangerfolge an Fotofischen ein, das räume ich gerne ein. Möglicherweise auch die Zahl der zur Entnahme erlaubten Fische. Na und ??

Meine Meinung als "moralinsauer" zu bezeichnen, ist schon arg lustig.  Da erübrigt sich jeder weitere Kommentar.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Für die oberen Absätze findest Du reichlich Beispiele hier im Forum und mit Google noch mehr. Sorry, aber die Arbeit des Studiums musst Du schon selbt erledigen.
> Natürlich ist es einfacher einfach irgendwas rauszublubbern, das einem grade in den Kram passt. Das führt dann aber nicht zu einer fruchtbaren Diskussion.
> 
> Der vorletzte Satz ist, ich beleihe mal Deine Wortwahl, Unsinn. "Nachhaltige" Nutzung im Sinne Deiner Worte muss in keinem Fall das angeln oder die Zahl der Angler einschränken. Als eifriger Leser weißt Du sicher, dass ich dieses Verwertungszwanggedönse genauso ablehne wie unpassenden Besatz. Und die Besatzfehler wurden schon lange vor dem angepeilten Verwertungszwang gemacht. Man könnte den Schuh sogar umdrehen und behaupten, das Verwertungszwanggepredige ist erst durch die fanatische C&R Fraktion, hier allen voran die Karpfenangler, entstanden. Ich bin auch strikt gegen die Sportfischerprüfung und propagiere das angeln für jedermann mittels einfach käuflich zu erwerbendem Fischereischein. Also genau das Gegenteil Deiner Schlußfolgerung.
> ...



Viele Worte, keine Fakten. Welche Gewässer (keine Vereinspfützen) wurden geschädigt? Ich behaupte: Keine.

Beispiel aus der Praxis:
Mein Verein hat dieses Jahr in unserem Fließgewässerabschnitt (4km) 160kg Hecht besetzt. Warum? Eine erweiterte Schonzeit bis August wurde behördlich untersagt. Der Verein hat 300 Mitglieder. Nehmen wir an, 1/10 fischt gezielt auf Raubfisch und der Verein begrenzt die Entnahme auf 1 Fisch pro Monat. Macht also 30 Hechte pro Monat. Macht bis zum Ende der Schonzeit ....

Merkst du was? Viele Jäger sind des Hasen Tod.

Wir reden hier nicht von MeckPom, sondern von Süddeutschland. Ohne Besatz sind hier entweder die Gewässer leer oder die Angler stehen trotz sehr hoher Beiträge noch länger Schlange als eh schon (http://www.fischereiverein-forchheim.de/mitglied-werden/)

Dieser Verein ist übrigens nicht der, in dem ich Mitglied (und Gewässerwart) bin, aber ein sehr gutes Beispiel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wir reden hier nicht von MeckPom, sondern von Süddeutschland.


Siehe Thema.
Wir reden hier von Schleswig Holstein........


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Siehe Thema.
> Wir reden hier von Schleswig Holstein........



Und wie groß ich der Befischungsdruck dort? Vielleicht kann das ja jemand erläutern.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*

@Naturliebhaber
mal hypothetisch..zulässige Entnahmemenge halbieren(also 1 Esox in 8 Wochen) und schon wäre man bei Teil 2 von Ralfs Meinung.
Ist ja kein Angelverbot￼



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Sie schränken vielleicht die Fangerfolge an Fotofischen ein, das räume ich gerne ein. Möglicherweise auch die Zahl der zur Entnahme erlaubten Fische. Na und ??


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> @Naturliebhaber
> mal hypothetisch..zulässige Entnahmemenge halbieren(also 1 Esox in 8 Wochen) und schon wäre man bei Teil 2 von Ralfs Meinung.
> Ist ja kein Angelverbot￼



Und nach Entnahme des 1 Esox dürfte man 8 Wochen lang keinen Blinker mehr durch das Wasser ziehen.

Immer folgende, in vielen Erlaubnisscheinen stehende Aussage im Hinterkopf haben: "Nach Erreichen eines Fanglimits ist die Angelmethode so umzustellen, dass die betreffende Fischart mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht mehr gefangen wird."

Was ist das anderes als ein Angelverbot?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*

Oh,pardon,stimmt ..Der bekannte Systemfehler des Südens.[emoji6]


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Oh,pardon,stimmt ..Der bekannte Systemfehler des Südens.[emoji6]



Wie gesagt: Ich kenne mich nicht in SH aus. Aber in der Wochenkarte, die ich über Ostern in Görlitz (Sachsen) für Neiße etc. gekauft habe, stand das selbe. #h


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*

Papier und Praxis sind bekanntlich geduldig[emoji4] 

Geht aber eigentlich um Karpfenbesatz in S-H und dessen versch.Betrachtungsweisen.

Insofern Strich und BTT [emoji6]


----------



## Sneep (28. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*

Hallo,

 die Aussage von Naturliebhaber, dass er keine Gewässer mit Schäden vom Karpfen kennt, macht mich sprachlos. 
Ich weiß nicht ob ich angesichts einer solchen Aussage lachen oder weinen soll.

Er fragt nach Beispielen, ganz einfach, fahre mal an ein paar Seen in deiner Umgebung und suche dir die Gewässer aus, 
in denen die Unterwasserpflanzen fehlen und das Wasser, je nach Saison, braun oder grün getrübt ist. 

Dann hast du ein Gewässer mit Schäden durch Karpfen gefunden. Das mag im Baggersee mit Sand oder Kiesgrund nicht zur Trübung kommen, das Problem mit den Pflanzen bleibt aber. In S-H werden wir vorrangig andere Böden vorfinden, die sehr wohl trüben und durch die Sedimente auf den Pflanzen und das auswühlen der Pflanzen selbst
das Gewässer verändern, sprich negativ beeinflussen.

Der Karpfen kann etwas, was außer ihm nur noch der Graser kann, er ist in der Lage sein Umfeld um zu gestalten. 

Diese Gewässer waren ursprünglich fast ausschließlich vom Hecht-Schleie-Typ. Diese hatten eine angepasste Artengemeinschaft mit Hecht, Schleie, Gründling Karausche und Rotfeder.

Gewässer, die nicht mit Karpfen besetzt wurden,sehen auch heute noch so aus. 
In den geschädigten Gewässern vom Brassen-Typ findet keine der oben genannten Arten einen bevorzugten Lebensraum. 
Wenn sie trotzdem vorkommen liegt das am Besatz und daran, das sie nicht entkommen können. Die trüben Gewässer weisen dann meist einen völlig anderen Bestand auf, halt die übliche Baggerseemischung.

Der Karpfen, verändert die Gewässerkategorie (negativ) 
Der Karpfen verdrängt einen eingefahrenen speziell an das Gewässer angepassten Bestand durch einen radikalen Umbau des Gewässers.
Das sollte doch wohl Schaden genug sein!

Vor allen Dingen muss ich nicht lange suchen, solche Beispiele zu finden. Die Republik ist voll davon.

Ich fürchte aber, dass wir diesen Zustand  gar nicht mehr als negative Veränderungen wahrnehmen, sondern das schon normal finden. 
Das Fischrecht gibt uns die Erlaubnis uns legal Fische anzueignen. Da steht nichts drin, vom Umbau der Gewässer nur auf anglerische Nutzung hin.
Wenn ich in meiner Mietwohnung die Wände durchbreche, darf ich nicht jammern, wenn der Vermieter das irgendwie nicht gut findet.

sneep


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Beispiel aus der Praxis:
> Mein Verein hat dieses Jahr in unserem Fließgewässerabschnitt (4km) 160kg Hecht besetzt. Warum? Eine erweiterte Schonzeit bis August wurde behördlich untersagt. Der Verein hat 300 Mitglieder. Nehmen wir an, 1/10 fischt gezielt auf Raubfisch und der Verein begrenzt die Entnahme auf 1 Fisch pro Monat. Macht also 30 Hechte pro Monat. Macht bis zum Ende der Schonzeit ....
> 
> Merkst du was? Viele Jäger sind des Hasen Tod.



Auch Beispiele aus der Praxis:

Vor der Karpfenplage konnte man in der Mehrzahl der Gewässer Schleien, Hechte und wunderschöne Rotfedern fangen. Heute zählt die Schleie hier zu den Raritäten und eine Rotfeder habe ich schon seit Jahrzehnten nicht mehr gesehen. 
Hechte werden, unsinnigerweise, nicht zu knapp in die trüben Brühen gesetzt. Die Fänge bleiben trotzdem spärlich. Brassen und Rotaugen kommen kaum über ein Mittelmaß hinaus.

Merkst Du was ? Viele Karpfen sind der Artenvielfalt Tod.

Angeln nur noch für besserverdienende? Ja, das stimmt. Es gibt hier noch wenige gute Gewässer mit intakter Ökologie. Da kommt Ottonormalangler aber nicht ran. Beiträge mehrerer Monatsgehälter eines Normalverdienenden sind die Regel, und selbst wer sich das leisten kann hat ohne Beziehungen keine Chance. 
Da muss man nicht fragen, welche Strategie das angeln in intakten Gewässern für die Mehrzahl der Angler unmöglich macht.

Der Plan in SH ist daher nur zu begrüßen und sollte bundesweit ausgedehnt werden.


----------



## BERND2000 (29. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Er fragt nach Beispielen, ganz einfach, fahre mal an ein paar Seen in deiner Umgebung und suche dir die Gewässer aus,
> in denen die Unterwasserpflanzen fehlen und das Wasser, je nach Saison, braun oder grün getrübt ist.
> 
> Der Karpfen kann etwas, was außer ihm nur noch der Graser kann, er ist in der Lage sein Umfeld um zu gestalten.
> ...



Ja und Nein.
Ja so wirkt sich Karpfenbesatz aus, weil der Karpfen extrem stark wühlt. Die Schlammteilchen trüben dann das Wasser.
Aber Brachsen wirken ähnlich, auch wenn sie eben bei weiten nicht so wühlen.

Man sagt man könne an der Trübung des Wassers erkennen ob es den Fischen nicht gut geht oder ob sie fressen, das ist oft so.
Das bezieht sich auf solche Fische.

Aber Trübung ist ja nicht nur aufgewirbelter Schlamm, viele Kleinfische trüben das Wasser ebenfalls, weil sie das Zooplankton wegfressen und dann Algen das Wasser trüben.
Da reicht es oft schon, Raubfische zu befischen und schon trübt sich das Wasser.
(Gilt natürlich nur in Gewässern die sehr nährstoffreich und fruchtbar sind)
Gut beobachten kann man das nach Fischsterben, dann wird das Wasser oft sehr schnell klar.

Vor und Nachteil, dann kommen Pflanzen oft massenhaft auf, was gut sein kann, aber auch zum völligen Zuwachsen des Gewässers führen kann.
Wobei das eben der normale Zustand eines überdüngten Gewässers sein könnte.
Das ist dann das andere Extrem.

Ich komme ja aus dem lehmigen Überflutungsbereich, mit vielen flachen überdüngten Altwassern.
Da gebe ich mal als Beispiel vor, wie sich da so ein flacher Altarm von 1Km Länge entwickelt, wenn da mal eben die Brachsen und viele Weißfische sterben, aber die Karpfen überlebten.
Abgesammelt haben wir im Hochsommer etwa 1400 Kg tote Brachsen, einige Barsche aber auch Aale, Kleinfische lösten sich zu schnell auf, die geschätzt 400-600 Kg Karpfen aber überlebten.
Das Wasser schlug, von trüb auf klar um und schon nach Wochen tauchten dort immer mehr Wasserpflanzen auf.
So hatte ich das Gewässer in fast 40 Jahren noch nie gesehen.
Schon im nächsten Jahr wurde das Gewässer glasklar und wuchs bis auf einzelne von den Karpfen freigehaltenen Stellen völlig zu. Mit völlig zu meine ich vom Grund bis an die Oberfläche und auch auf voller Breite.

Bedeutet vielen weiteren Fischarten hat der Karpfen dort den Arsch gerettet, in dem er 2 Bereiche etwas freihielt.
Von dort ausgehend haben die Überlebenden wie Hecht, Giebel, Rotauge, Bitterling, Schlei, das dann neu besiedelt.
Es dauerte dann 2-4 Jahre bis das Gewässer wieder trüber und offener wurde. Nun gibt es dort auch wieder einige Brachsen und unzählige Kleinfische.

Es gibt eben nicht nur gut und schlecht.
Solche Fische wie Karpfen kann man auch als Werkzeuge verstehen und einsetzen um Extreme zu verhindern.
Sie wirken ungleich erfolgreicher aber auch verträglicher als Graser, die eben nur das Eine oder das Andere bewirken können. 

In meiner Region sind das nicht wenige Gewässer im Marschland die heute echte Problem durch zu viele Wasserpflanzen haben.
Da ist einerseits die Verlandung und die immer intensivere Landwirtschaft, Gleichzeitig aber auch der Kormoran und wohl infolge dessen viel weniger Fisch in den Gewässern.
Da ist es nicht ungewöhnlich, wunderschöne völlig zugewachsene Gewässer zu haben.
Teilweise haben wir sie als Angler längst der Natur überlassen, weil Angeln da gar nicht mehr möglich ist.
(Ausbaggern ist auch nicht...., aber das ist ein anderes Thema )


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Es gibt eben nicht nur gut und schlecht.
> Solche Fische wie Karpfen kann man auch als Werkzeuge verstehen und einsetzen um Extreme zu verhindern.
> Sie wirken ungleich erfolgreicher aber auch verträglicher als Graser, die eben nur das Eine oder das Andere bewirken können.


Die von der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie wollen aber Zustände wie vor Columbus und ihre ganze "Nachhaltigkeit" richtet sich danach aus - da ist nix mit "Karpen als Werkezug"...

Dass inzwischen ein mehrfaches an Menschen lebt, mehrmals teils gravierende Klimawechsel waren, es bei uns keine "Natur" mehr gibt, die man "nachhaltig" bewirtschaften könnte, sondern nur eine Kulturlandschaft (inkl. Baggerseen, Teichwirtschaft, Kanäle, ausgebaggerte Flüsse etc.), die auch durch Klimaerwärmung und zunehmende Zahl an Menschen nicht mehr in vor-Columbus-Zeiten "genachhaltigt" werden kann, das geht an diesen menschenfeindlichen Spinnern der spendensammelnden Ökomafia vorbei..

Und in S-H ist der NABU ja schon auf gutem Weg, über seinen parlametarischen Arm, die Grünen, und deren Minister weitere nette Geschenke an die Angler zu verteilen (soll nachher keiner jammern, das hätte man nicht gewusst, alles öffentlich, selbst für ignoranten und inkompetenten Verbände der organisierten Angelfischer!!):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass dann auch mal die NABU-Forderungen in S-H zur neuen Verordnung (kein Angeln mehr auf Rote-Listen Arten, alle Salmoniden, Döbel, Wels unter Vollschutz stellen etc.) genauso kommen werden, darüber sollte man sich als Angler klar sein..
> 
> Siehe:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312078
> ...


----------



## Laichzeit (29. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass inzwischen ein mehrfaches an Menschen lebt, mehrmals teils gravierende Klimawechsel waren, es bei uns keine "Natur" mehr gibt, die man "nachhaltig" bewirtschaften könnte, sondern nur eine Kulturlandschaft (inkl. Baggerseen, Teichwirtschaft, Kanäle, ausgebaggerte Flüsse etc.), die auch durch Klimaerwärmung und zunehmende Zahl an Menschen nicht mehr in vor-Columbus-Zeiten "genachhaltigt" werden kann, das geht an diesen menschenfeindlichen Spinnern der spendensammelnden Ökomafia vorbei..



Die Kulturlandschaft ist kein wirkliches Argument für (Karpfen)besatz.
Ein Acker ist auch Kulturland, aber ob ich Mais oder Kartoffeln aussähe, ändert das Resultat erheblich.

Der stattfindende Gewässerschutz lässt auch vielerorts wieder viel Natur zu. Dort ist übermäßiger Besatz nachteilig. Was daran vielen nicht passt, ist die häufige Abnahme der fischereilich nutzbaren Biomasse auf Kosten der steigenden Artenvielfalt.
Letztendlich ist es wohl eine Glaubens und Interessenfrage. 
Zwischen natürlichen und komplett künstlichen Gewässern gibt es alle Abstufungen, da kann man keine scharfe Linie ziehen und entsprechend läuft es mit der Gewässerpflege.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ein Acker ist auch Kulturland, aber ob ich Mais oder Kartoffeln aussähe, ändert das Resultat erheblich.


Beides NachKolumbus und hat doch in europäischer Natur nix verloren, oder?

Ich verlange dann auch zukünftig, dass der Landwirt nicht mehr sät, sondern nur noch das naturgegebene auf seinen Äckern erntet......

Man muss ja die Natur schützen (selbst wenns seit Jahrhunderten keine mehr gibt - definiert wird dieser Begriff ja (leider) alleine durch die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie und ihre bezahlten Wissenschaftsknechte), auch wenns zu Lasten und auf Kosten der Menschen geht..

Es ist alles nur eine Riesenheuchelei und ein Riesengeschäft. 

Und das mit den Karpfen mag teilweise sogar nachvollziehbar und logisch sein - dass es nur eine weitere Scheibe einer für Angler immer kleiner werdenden Salami ist (gerade in S-H, Thema hier, http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312078), wird man mit der Zeit begreifen..

Und bevor nicht die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie Angler und Angeln akzeptiert, ihnen dann auch zugesteht, dass über die reine Verwertung hinaus vernünftige Gründe zum Angeln bestehen, dass man durchaus kleinere  bzw. abgeschlossene Gewässer auch über Attraktionsbesatz bzw. als Paylakes etc. bewirtschaftet, um empfindlichere Gewässer zu schonen, solange ist diese menschenfeindliche Ökomafia der Feind.
Und jede Forderung gegen Einschränkung des Angeln oder Angler zurück zu weisen.


----------



## BERND2000 (29. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die von der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie wollen aber Zustände wie vor Columbus und ihre ganze "Nachhaltigkeit" richtet sich danach aus - da ist nix mit "Karpen als Werkezug"...
> 
> Dass inzwischen ein mehrfaches an Menschen lebt, mehrmals teils gravierende Klimawechsel waren, es bei uns keine "Natur" mehr gibt, die man "nachhaltig" bewirtschaften könnte, sondern nur eine Kulturlandschaft (inkl. Baggerseen, Teichwirtschaft, Kanäle,


 
 Ein mehrfaches ?
 Ein Vielfaches...|supergri
 Wir haben weltweitweit eine Bevölkerungsblase, die uns früher oder später um die Ohren fliegt.
Das ist das einzige wirklich große Umweltproblem.
 Da ist es fast egal wie rücksichtsvoll da einige Menschen handeln, bringt lediglich geringe Verbesserung.
 Mal am Rande, Deutschland soll einen Bevölkerungsrückgang haben, mehr als eine kleine Delle ist es bislang nicht.
 Aber nach Jahrhunderten eines steilen Anstieges ist so etwas schon bedrohlich.:q



 Was die Werkzeuge betrifft, ein weiteres sind sicher der Zander oder auch der Wels, immerhin die kommen in unseren Wasserstraßen ja noch zurecht.
 Der heimische Hecht, findet da ja kaum noch sein Habitat vor.
 Nicht das mal Jemand meint Ich wäre ein Zanderhasser....


----------



## Laichzeit (29. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Beides NachKolumbus und hat doch in europäischer Natur nix verloren, oder?



Den Karpfen sehe ich durch die eher unsicheren Herkünfte und die lange Geschichte außen vor.
Hier ging es ums Ergebnis.
Karpfengewässer sehen im Resultat doch nicht so aus, wie ein Hecht-Scheien See.

Dass der Zustand für kleine Gewässer erreichbar sei, ist natürlich Träumerei und der Angeldruck muss irgendwo abgebaut werden.
Dafür kann man ein Gewässer wie einen Acker bestellen.
Andere Gewässer nehmen Schaden daran, Besatz täuscht über bescheidene Verhältnisse hinweg und verzerrt den tatsächlichen Zustand.
Irgendwann platzt auch diese Bombe.
Sobald das mit Besatz nicht mehr zu richten ist, steht man mit heruntergelassenen Hosen da.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Karpfengewässer sehen im Resultat doch nicht so aus, wie ein Hecht-Scheien See.


Und wer sagt, dass zweiterer grundsätzlich zu bevorzugen sei (ausser der spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie und deren Wissenschaftsknechten)??

Auf eine Diskussion um Einschränkungen für Angler oder das Angeln durch die Ökomafia und deren parlamentarischen Arm und deren Minister wie hier in SH lasse ich mich überhaupt erst ein, wenn wie gesagt, folgendes klargestellt ist:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und bevor nicht die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie Angler und Angeln akzeptiert, ihnen dann auch zugesteht, dass über die reine Verwertung hinaus vernünftige Gründe zum Angeln bestehen, dass man durchaus kleinere  bzw. abgeschlossene Gewässer auch über Attraktionsbesatz bzw. als Paylakes etc. bewirtschaftet, um empfindlichere Gewässer zu schonen, solange ist diese menschenfeindliche Ökomafia der Feind.
> Und jede Forderung gegen Einschränkung des Angeln oder Angler zurück zu weisen.


----------



## Laichzeit (29. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wer sagt, dass zweiterer grundsätzlich zu bevorzugen sei (ausser der spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie und deren Wissenschaftsknechten)??



Ich sag, dass es vom Gewässer abhängt, also die Universalantwort auf fast alle Anglerfragen.
Gesunde Gewässer sind Eigenschutz, je mehr desto besser.
Das nimmt Angriffsfläche für die Totschützer-Fraktion und schützt uns vor dem Aussperren aus der Natur.

Ist Besatz jedes Jahr nötig, verdurstet die Fischerei in der selben Zeit, wenn Besatz unmöglich wird.


----------



## Sharpo (29. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*

Schaden!

Das ist ein Wort welches ich ein wenig nicht begreifen kann.
Ein Fisch zerstört seinen Lebensraum?

Ich denke, es liegt eher an daran welchen Fisch der Angler fangen will.
Wenn dieser überwiegend Forellen fangen will, kann natürlich der übermäßige Besatz einer anderen Fischart Schaden anrichten.


Das eigentliche Problem bei Besatz ist halt, man weiss nicht wirklich wieviel Fische einer Sorte in dem Tümpel schwimmen.


----------



## Sharpo (29. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ich sag, dass es vom Gewässer abhängt, also die Universalantwort auf fast alle Anglerfragen.
> Gesunde Gewässer sind Eigenschutz, je mehr desto besser.
> Das nimmt Angriffsfläche für die Totschützer-Fraktion und schützt uns vor dem Aussperren aus der Natur.
> 
> Ist Besatz jedes Jahr nötig, verdurstet die Fischerei in der selben Zeit, wenn Besatz unmöglich wird.



Das glaubst Du doch nicht wirklich?

Das Problem ist doch nicht der Besatz sondern das Angeln an sich.
Haken durch das Maul rammen und Fische stundenlang drillen.
Hinzu kommt das Stören der Vögel bei der Brut etc.


----------



## Laichzeit (29. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*

Gegen Besatz wird wie in dem Beispiel im Eingangspost viel unternommen und lässt sich gut mit bestehenden Gegebenheiten wie WRRL und FFH begründen, während Tierschutz nicht in dem Maß greift.


----------



## Lommel (29. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ich sag, dass es vom Gewässer abhängt, also die Universalantwort auf fast alle Anglerfragen.
> Gesunde Gewässer sind Eigenschutz, je mehr desto besser.
> Das nimmt Angriffsfläche für die Totschützer-Fraktion und schützt uns vor dem Aussperren aus der Natur.
> 
> Ist Besatz jedes Jahr nötig, verdurstet die Fischerei in der selben Zeit, wenn Besatz unmöglich wird.



Mal so eine Frage, ich wohne hier in der Nähe vom Braunkohleabbau Garzweiler 2. Das soll hier mal der grösste Binnensee Deutschlands werden, also ein künstlich geschaffenes Gewässer (wie ja so viele Baggerseen auch). Wer bestimmt jetzt den Fischbesatz? Der Angelverein der das Fischereirecht hat oder irgendeine Behörde? Oder müssen wir warten bis irgendwann ein paar Vögel für natürlichen Besatz sorgen? Ich bin da immer noch für möglichst wenig Reglementierungen. Kann nicht sein das wir hier weggebaggert werden und nacher auch noch fremdbestimmt wird wie die künstlich geschaffene Natur dann zu nutzen ist.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Aussage von Naturliebhaber, dass er keine Gewässer mit Schäden vom Karpfen kennt, macht mich sprachlos.
> Ich weiß nicht ob ich angesichts einer solchen Aussage lachen oder weinen soll.
> ...



In meinem Umfeld werden Karpfen sowohl in mittleren Flüssen (Regnitz) als auch in kleineren Flüssen (Zenn) besetzt. Sowohl die Regnitz hat eine völlig intakte Unterwasserpflanzenwelt und in der Zenn freuen wir uns, wenn sie im Sommer nicht komplett zuwuchert. Gleiches gilt für den Ludwig-Donau-Main-Kanal etc.

Andererseits gibt es natürlich Karpfenweiher, in denen kein Pflänzchen wächst. Diese sind aber auch von der Hegepflicht ausgeschlossen.

Die Dosis macht's! Besatz muss mit Augenmaß durchgeführt werden, ohne Karpfen zu verteufeln.

Andere Beispiele: Fränkisches Seenland, Aisch, Main: Alles Gewässer mit Karpfenbeständen, ohne dass das ökologische System zerstört wurde.



Sneep schrieb:


> Ich fürchte aber, dass wir diesen Zustand  gar nicht mehr als negative Veränderungen wahrnehmen, sondern das schon normal finden.
> Das Fischrecht gibt uns die Erlaubnis uns legal Fische anzueignen. Da steht nichts drin, vom Umbau der Gewässer nur auf anglerische Nutzung hin.



Der Angler ist bei diesen kontinuierlich laufenden Prozessen bestenfalls eine Randgröße. Grundel, Waller, Wollhandkrabbe, Kormoran, Klimawandel, Landwirtschaft etc. tragen in Summe dazu bei, dass sich Dinge verändern, und das natürlich nicht immer zum besseren. Auch der Karpfen beeinflusst die Gewässer, aber nicht im Ansatz so dramatisch, wie hier manche den Anschein erwecken wollen.

In Bayern wird derzeit untersucht, welche Nadelbäume zukünftig für Wiederaufforstungen verwendet werden sollen, da man davon ausgeht, dass die Fichte in 100 Jahren aufgrund des Klimawandels verschwunden ist.

Der wieder erstarkte Wolf hat in der Lausitz maßgeblich zum Verschwinden des Muffelwildes beigetragen. Das hat gerade mal 10 Jahre gedauert.


----------



## gründler (29. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*

Das Ziel ist und bleibt das gleiche.

Angeln Jagd Naturnutzung Hühner Enten Gänse...das alles sollt ihr nicht mehr tun dürfen,auch nicht als Verein oder Gewässerwart....etc.

In ein paar Jahren werden wir sehen wer lacht und wer der/die Spinner gewesen sind die im Anglerboard sowas erzählten das man Angeln und Jagd etc.gegen null stellen will.


Oder warum zieht man die Schrauben die letzten Jahre so an.

Hier brauch keiner Angeln und Jagen es gibt alles zu kaufen so wie das 90% der in Deutschland lebenden Menschen tun,was glaubt ihr seit ihr? bessere wie andere???? 
Das ihr euch rausnehmt Angeln zu dürfen und wehrlose arme tiere an einer Schnur mit Haken dran elendig durchs Wasser zu pflügen? Weil drillen so Spaß macht,oder weil ihr Hunger habt.


Happa und frische wollt ihr,das gibt es nur beim Angeln???
Alle eure Angelfische kann man kaufen und laut Eu Lebensmittelverordnung ist da auch nix mehr mit nicht frisch,oder kommt ihr zu mir aufn betrieb und ich töte die euch frisch ausn teich ohne sie minutenlang durchs Wasser zu ziehen und ihnen die fresse zu zerreißen...und was es nicht alles noch aufzuzählen gäbe was ihr Angler so alles an Negativen in der Natur anstellt,siehe Besatz etc. Ja schlimmes Volk diese Brüder und darum gehört der ganze Angelzirkus auch weg oder soweit gegen Null das es der Natur gut tut ihr seit ja schliesslich auch Natürschützer.Angeln nur zur Nahrungszwecken habt ihr schon 30J geschluckt,da schluckt ihr auch noch ganz andere neue Regeln. 

Frischen fisch kaufen halt ohne extra tiere an einer Schnur mit Haken zu quälen etc.so wie das der rest der Deutschen Bevölkerung auch tut,eben nicht Angeln sondern kaufen.
Man hat euch jetzt soviele Jahrzehnte Stk für Stk entfremdet und erzogen das es euch nicht sehr weh tun würde wenn man euch halt noch Sämtliche Naturnutzung nimmt.

|wavey:




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Mehr Infos:*
> Hier der noch Link zur Eingabe des NABU, damit sich jeder selber ein Bild machen kann, wie irre die sind (*auch das Angeln auf Wels und Döbel als gefährdete Arten soll übrigens neben dem Angeln auf Salmoniden verboten werden*,*ebenso Karpfenbesatz**..)*
> 
> 
> https://schleswig-holstein.nabu.de/...men/2015/bifo-stellungnahme-nabu-20151124.pdf


 



Wir werden sehen wer am ende noch lacht.......


----------



## Laichzeit (29. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*

@Lommel
Das ist garnicht meine Richtung, ich kann nur vermuten, dass der Grubenbetreiber den weiterverpachtet oder die Pacht liegt beim Land.
In anderen größeren Restlöchern wurden Felchen mit wenig Erfolg besetzt, da das Wasser noch zu sauer ist.


----------



## Sneep (29. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> > In meinem Umfeld werden Karpfen sowohl in mittleren Flüssen (Regnitz) als auch in kleineren Flüssen (Zenn) besetzt. Sowohl die Regnitz hat eine völlig intakte Unterwasserpflanzenwelt und in der Zenn freuen wir uns, wenn sie im Sommer nicht komplett zuwuchert. Gleiches gilt für den Ludwig-Donau-Main-Kanal etc.
> 
> 
> Ich habe auch nicht von Hecht-Schleien-Flüssen, sondern von H-S Seen gesprochen. Dass der Karpfen im Fließwasser keine Trübung hin bekommt ist mir schon klar. Ich habe selber die Wildform in einen großen Fluss der Barbenregion besetzt. Da war das Ziel, die  zahlreichen Zuchtformen zu verdrängen.
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*



gründler schrieb:


> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *Mehr Infos:*
> ...


Ja, Du hast recht, Verbot von Karpfenbesatz stand da auch schon drin in den von mir verlinkten NABU-Forderungen...
Danke für den Hinweis!

So ist das halt, wenn die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie über ihre grünen Genossen im Land SH mitregiert (noch schlimmer wirds wohl aktuell in B-W und in NRW  mit den neuen Verordnungnen kommen, nachdem was man da alles munkeln hört momentan).

Und es genügend Leute auch unter Anglern und gerade in den Verbänden gibt, die da noch unreflektiert Beifall klatschen, wenn wieder mal  mal salamitaktikmäßig von der Schützerindustrie und ihren Helfershelfern NABU-Forderungen gegen Angler und Angeln durchgesetzt werden.

Als näxtes dann halt das in SH auch (wie das Karpfenbesatzverbot) auf der NABU-Liste stehende Salmonidenangelverbot etc. -  auch da werden sich "Angler" oder "organisierte Angelfischer" finden, die das noch beklatschen und gute Gründe dafür finden.. 

Wie gesagt:
Wer als Angler mit der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie oder Verbänden der organisierten Angelfischerei ins Bett geht,  wacht halt am nächsten Morgen als Castingsportler auf..


----------



## Andal (29. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*



> spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie



Dein neues Mantra!?


----------



## Laichzeit (29. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*



greys schrieb:


> fahrt mal in die Schweiz, da sind viele Gewässer so sauber das keine Fische mehr drinn sind bzw. nicht mehr leben können.



Da ist kein einziges Gewässer durch Sauberkeit gefährdet und keines sauberer als vor 70 Jahren.
Solche Ammenmärchen stammen von gewissen Fischergruppen, die genau wissen, dass ihr Handwerk die Mitte des 21. Jahrhunderts nicht erreichen wird.
Bis zur Rente könnten sie es mit mehr Nährstoffen noch packen und nach ihnen die Sintflut.


Sowas und Fehlbesatz sind der Gnadenstoß für die Fischerei.
Dass der Naturschutzstatus des DAFV und der Angler allgemein bei solchen Wünschen nur belächelt wird, wundert mich überhaupt nicht.

Die "Salamitaktik" funktioniert hervorragend, wenn wir das Messer schon ansetzen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*

Hier nix Schweiz, hier Schleswig Holstein und Umsetzung von NABU-Forderungen da durch die SH-Regierung....


----------



## Nidderauer (29. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*

Hallo,

naja, man muss sich bezüglich des hier viel zitierten Stechlinsees nur mal anschauen, wie und wo der liegt.


https://www.google.de/maps/@53.1489608,13.0195383,12z


Das sieht man schon über Google-Earth, dass das ein sauberes, intaktes Gewässer ist. Der See liegt weitestgehend in einem ausgedehnten Waldgebiet und hat wohl auch keine größeren Zuflüsse, die Belastungen eintragen. Nur aus diesem Grund konnten sich da überhaupt seltene Algen bilden und die Armleuchter haben die entdeckt. Da erkennt man sogar Sandbänke und ganz bestimmt sind da auch Karpfen drin.

https://www.google.de/maps/@53.1544684,13.0246882,3857m/data=!3m1!1e3

Und wenns blöd läuft, dann nehmen Angelspaßverderber genau dieses Gewässer, was vermutlich ein höheres Karpfenaufkommen vertragen würde, als viele andere Gewässer, als Paradebeispiel dafür, den Karpfenbesatz überall zu verbieten. Viele andere Gewässer schauen nämlich eher so aus:

https://www.google.de/maps/@54.1724,10.5949688,3765m/data=!3m1!1e3

Und da sieht man den Einfluß der Landwirtschaft bzw. den von Glyphosat schon deutlich, an den vielen verschiedenen Grüntönen des Wassers, was auf ein Maximum an Instabilität im Algenwachstum hindeutet. Und da wird auch nix besser, wenn man dort den Karpfenbesatz verbietet und die Karpfen dort ausrottet. Da hilft nur Hirn. Wenigstens ein kleines bisschen, dann kommt man auch bei den Behörden vielleicht auf den richtigen Weg.

Grüße Sven


----------



## Nidderauer (29. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Angeln nur noch für besserverdienende? Ja, das stimmt. Es gibt hier noch wenige gute Gewässer mit intakter Ökologie. Da kommt Ottonormalangler aber nicht ran. Beiträge mehrerer Monatsgehälter eines Normalverdienenden sind die Regel, und selbst wer sich das leisten kann hat ohne Beziehungen keine Chance.
> Da muss man nicht fragen, welche Strategie das angeln in intakten Gewässern für die Mehrzahl der Angler unmöglich macht.


 
 Die ganze Welt wird von ein paar wenigen Menschen mit sehr viel Einfluss regiert. Und die scheinen tatsächlich der Ansicht zu sein, dass sich aus ihrem eigenen Brunnen noch sauberes Wasser fördern lässt, wenn alle anderen Brunnen bereits vergiftet sind.

 Und selbst wenn das so wäre, dann ist es äußerst unwahrscheinlich, dass sie diesen Brunnen noch lange für sich alleine nutzen können.

 Da wird dann wohl wieder die Todesstrafe für Fischwilderei eingeführt oder wie stellt man sich das Szenario bezüglich der Fischerei in Zukunft vor? 

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ich sag, dass es vom Gewässer abhängt, also die Universalantwort auf fast alle Anglerfragen.
> Gesunde Gewässer sind Eigenschutz, je mehr desto besser.
> Das nimmt Angriffsfläche für die Totschützer-Fraktion und schützt uns vor dem Aussperren aus der Natur.
> 
> Ist Besatz jedes Jahr nötig, verdurstet die Fischerei in der selben Zeit, wenn Besatz unmöglich wird.





Sharpo schrieb:


> Das glaubst Du doch nicht wirklich?
> 
> Das Problem ist doch nicht der Besatz sondern das Angeln an sich.
> Haken durch das Maul rammen und Fische stundenlang drillen.
> Hinzu kommt das Stören der Vögel bei der Brut etc.




Laichzeit hat das sehr gut erkannt. #6

Sharpo, Du wirfst Tierschutz und Naturschutz durcheinander. Dem Tierschutz ist es wurscht, wie das Gewässer aussieht, in dem wir die armen Fische quälen.
Natürlich gibt es auch Reibungspunkte mit dem Naturschutz, aber bei nicht wenigen ist der Naturschutz absolut im Recht und prangert Mißstände an, die von Anglern geschaffen wurden. Wenn man uns von zu Tode besetzten Gewässern weghaben will kann ich das absolut verstehen. Ebenso wie die berechtigte Angst, dass Angler noch intakte Gewässer innerhalb kurzer Zeit völlig verderben. 
Die Lösung ist nicht Angler auszusperren, sondern dass Angler so schnell wie möglich umdenken oder, wenn das nicht gelingt, eben Schranken aufgezeigt bekommen.


----------



## BERND2000 (30. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Laichzeit hat das sehr gut erkannt. #6
> 
> Sharpo, Du wirfst Tierschutz und Naturschutz durcheinander. Dem Tierschutz ist es wurscht, wie das Gewässer aussieht, in dem wir die armen Fische quälen.
> Natürlich gibt es auch Reibungspunkte mit dem Naturschutz, aber bei nicht wenigen ist der Naturschutz absolut im Recht und prangert Mißstände an, die von Anglern geschaffen wurden. Wenn man uns von zu Tode besetzten Gewässern weghaben will kann ich das absolut verstehen. Ebenso wie die berechtigte Angst, dass Angler noch intakte Gewässer innerhalb kurzer Zeit völlig verderben.
> Die Lösung ist nicht Angler auszusperren, sondern dass Angler so schnell wie möglich umdenken oder, wenn das nicht gelingt, eben Schranken aufgezeigt bekommen.


 
 Du bist längst auf Ihrer Wellenlänge angekommen.:q

 Die Lösung ist doch recht einfach.
 Es braucht Strafen wenn jemand Mist baut.
 So wie überall.

 Es ist sinnlos jede Sache im Vorfeld regeln zu wollen, aber es ist sinnvoll Tätern, klar aufzuzeigen wo die Grenze gewesen wäre.
 Verliert ein Verein/Pächter ein Gewässer oder Jahreseinnahmen,  wird man umdenken oder es kommt ein Neuer.

 Seltsamerweise scheint das selten zu passieren.
 Jeder macht halt Fehler, vielen Naturschützern würde ich ein Gewässer auch nicht anvertrauen, auch dort wird z.T rücksichtslos einseitig gehandelt.

 Aber, eins muss auch klar sein, wo immer Menschen wirken werden Fehler gemacht aus denen die meisten etwas lernen und sie dann später vermeiden.
 Gewählt zu werden und einige Stunden Unterricht als G.W ist da sicher unzureichend, das braucht noch viele Jahre Erfahrung und vor Allem Interesse das einigermaßen gut zumachen.
 Dort wo die Gewässerwarte oder Naturschutzwarte immer wieder neu besetzt werden kann selten Gutes bei rauskommen.
 Da reicht es dann eben nur für Besatz bestellen und einbringen.

 Ich habe seit ich den Fehler machte mich in Foren einzubringen auch schon für mich Haarsträubendes gelesen.
 Wobei sich das eher um Raubfischbesatz, Exoten, Futterfisch, Aal und Karpfen handelte.


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Du bist längst auf Ihrer Wellenlänge angekommen.:q



Naturschutz und Artenschutz ?? Schon seit 50 Jahren.

Aber es gibt nicht *die* Wellenlänge. Wie bei Anglern auch ist der Naturschutz in sich uneins, prägen Vorlieben und Abneigungen die Aktionen, ist die Führung ganz weit von der Basis weg, oft inkompetent und/oder überfordert.

Alle Schützer zu verdammen ist, wie alle Angler als Tierquäler zu bezeichnen. Schlichtweg Unsinn und rein propagandistisch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Alle Schützer zu verdammen ist, wie alle Angler als Tierquäler zu bezeichnen. Schlichtweg Unsinn und rein propagandistisch.


So wie richtige Angler nicht in Verbänden organisierter Angelfischer sind, sind auch richtige Schützer nicht bei der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie ...
:g:g:g:g:g

Und dass man die bekämpfen muss als Angler bis auf die Knochen (die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie), und nicht mit denen ins Bett steigt, um am nächsten Tag als Castingsportler aufzuwachen, sollte jeder Angler auch bedenken..

Bevor die nicht Angler und das Angeln GRUNDSÄTZLICH akzeptieren und gut heissen sowie eingestehen, dass nicht jeder Tümpel unter Schutz gestellt werden muss sowie in geeigneten Gewässern von Paylakes über Angelanlagen (auch gerne vereinsgeführte) blind nach Anglerwünschen bewirtschaftet und besetzt werden kann, auch und gerade um Druck von empfindlicheren Gewässern zu nehmen, solange ist die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie und ihr parlamentarischer Arm schlicht per se abzulehnen..

So auch im Falle hier, wo der NABU über seinen grünen Minister und dessen Behörden wieder Einschränkungen für Angler und Angeln bringt, welche am Ende der Salami (siehe die weiteren NABU-Wünsche: https://schleswig-holstein.nabu.de/...men/2015/bifo-stellungnahme-nabu-20151124.pdf) dann auch im Salmonidenangelverbot etc. münden wird..


----------



## BERND2000 (30. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Karpfenbesatz mehr in Schleswig Holstein?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Naturschutz und Artenschutz ?? Schon seit 50 Jahren.
> 
> Alle Schützer zu verdammen ist, wie alle Angler als Tierquäler zu bezeichnen. Schlichtweg Unsinn und rein propagandistisch.


 
 Das meinte ich nicht.
 So wie ich auch versuchst Du Angeln und Naturschutz zu verbinden.
 Wir sind uns da nicht unähnlich, was wir für richtig oder wichtig halten.

 Aber wir nehmen es aus verschiedenen Blickwinkeln wahr.
 Du aus Sicht eines Anglers, der halt Angelt und Natur erleben möchte und sich sehr für die Natur und das Angeln einsetzt.

 Ich aus Sicht eines Anglers, der schon seit über 30 Jahren mit Besatz zu tun hat, um  Vereinsanglern vielfältige Möglichkeiten zu bieten. Wobei mich ähnliche Ziele Antreiben wie Dich.
 Aber ich versuche Sie eben direkt anzugehen, in dem ich mich einbringe, wobei Ich natürlich auch Kompromisse eingehen muss, oder auch mal überstimmt werde.
 Nun, das ist ein langer Weg das auch auf demokratischen Wegen zu verankern.
 Da hilft es, das auch als Ex-Jugendwart, Ausbilder und Gewässerwart über die Jahre in den Verein eingebracht zu haben.
 Schließlich kann man nichts erreichen wenn man keinen Rückhalt im Verein hat.
 Ein stabiler Verein mit Mitgliedern die auch für Naturschutz offen sind und nicht nur gut fangen wollen, ist aus meiner Sicht in der Lage vernünftig zu bewirtschaften.

 Kritischer wird es, wird es je wechselhafter und kleiner so eine Gemeinschaft ist. Aber auch ob sie sich nur als Angler verstehen oder auch verantwortlich für die Gewässer als Ganzes fühlen.

 Das ich Dich öfter schon mal angegangen bin, liegt weniger daran das wir Anderer Ziele haben.
 Wir denken da ganz ähnlich und haben sehr viele Gemeinsamkeiten.:q
 So habe auch ich überhaupt keine Probleme mich als Naturschützer und Anger zu verstehen. 


 Aber ich habe Probleme mit immer mehr Einschränkungen, Regellungen und dem Tierschutz.
 Ohne Kompromisse zu machen, wird es immer schwerer.
 Einerseits soll man Fische möglichst klein besetzen um die Produktionskraft zu nutzen=> Erträge bewirtschaften.
 Gleichzeitig soll aber auch die Natur ungestört erhalten werden=> Naturschutz.
 Das ist ohne Kompromisse schon kaum möglich.

 Wobei gleichzeitig Kormoran und Angler konkurrieren, C&R eigentlich verboten ist (Tierschutz) und viele Menschen so Zugang zur Natur erhalten sollen, wobei Besatz möglichst nicht gemacht werden soll.
Das Alles zusammen ist nicht vereinbar.
 Da braucht es Kompromisse, vor allem aber die rechtlichen Möglichkeiten diese Kompromisse auch machen zu dürfen. 

 Jeder besetzte Fisch und auch jeder Entnommene ist schließlich ein Eingriff.

 Wobei die im Gewässer vorhandenen Fische sicher oft viel weniger sind als viele Angler denken.
 Die Natur ist kein Füllhorn, sondern eher etwas wo nichts übrig ist, auch wenn sie stetig versucht Verluste auszugleichen.

 Nun Ralf, Fischbesatz gehört also in die Hände von Fachleuten, welche Fachleute denn ?
 Welche meist Ihr?
 Die das als Biologe einige Jahre studierten und oft machen weil Sie es als Beruf bezahlt bekommen?
 Die Fischzüchter die Fische verkaufen wollen?
 Die Naturschützer, die mit Angeln selbst nichts am Hut haben und oft nicht mal die Fischarten kennen?
 Oder doch die angelnden Bewirtschafter, die die Gewässer oft sehr gut kennen und hoffentlich versuchen alles irgendwie in Einklang zu bringen?

 Über viele Dinge die gemacht werden kann man sich streiten.
 Aber man sollte das was man macht, schon begründen können.
 Die Begründungen, sagen oft mehr aus als die Tat.

 So bin ich ab von den kleinen zahlreichen Karpfen, die dann ja noch wachsen sollen.
 Das ist mir zu unsicher was da nach dem Kormoran über bleibt. Die Verluste an K2 sind heftig aber vorher ja nicht einschätzbar. Im schlimmsten Fall besetzt man immer vorsorglich mehr und dann kommen die Schwarzen Vögel mal ein Jahr nicht an das Gewässer.
 Umgekehrt habe ich vor Ort einen Einbruch bei den Karpfenfängen von fast 80% seit den 90er.
 Wobei die nun oft gefangenen Großfische ja früher auch da waren, aber fast nie gefangen wurden.
 Als Kompromiss besetze ich nun die Gleiche Gewichtsmenge aber großer und siehe da auch einfache Mitglieder fangen und entnehmen wieder vermehrt Karpfen in Mengen die fast denen von früher entsprechen.
 Je nach Gewässer sind das nun eben nur noch einige Einzeltiere/Ha die besetzt werden.
 Das mag aus Sicht des Tierschutzes gaaaanz schlimm sein.

 Aber aus Sicht der Angler und des Verhältnis von Besatz zu Ertrag ist es eine deutliche Verbesserung, vor allem aber im Sinne des Naturschutzes Risikovermeidung.

 Ihr werdet Hier im Forum selten mal so etwas als Begründung lesen.
 Das ist Schade, aber kein Wunder, weil man es eben gar nicht mehr Alles rechtlich in Einklang bringen kann.
 Man kann es nur versuchen möglichst vernünftig zu machen.


----------

